# Let's try this again...



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Now that all that health-problem stuff is behind me, I'm going to give this exercise and healthy eating thing another try.

I can't lift weights yet and can't doing any cardio that's too taxing so I'm going to concentrate on my diet.

I'm thinking about trying that 8 week program in the latest MF Hers but I need to read it some more and pick my exercises.


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

You can do it.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Anytime.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Awww sooo sweet and mushy!!!!!!  ya'll two are cute!!
BUTTERFLY You can do it!! We are all behind ya darling!! 
I want to try that program too!! NOW GET THEM COOKIES OUTTA FADES Reach!


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

I have two BUCKETS of cookie dough in the fridge.

If they get thrown away it will hurt the 7 year olds feelings because I bought them from him. You don't want him to cry do you, Princess?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

*Monday ~ 4/29/02*

*NUTRITION:*
Late Breakfast:  2 slices 100% whole wheat toast, 16 fl oz OJ
Snack:  raisins, 1/2 EAS chocolate caramel protein bar
Late Lunch:  Slim Fast
Snack: 1 cup popcorn, 1/2 EAS chocolate caramel protein bar
Dinner:  3.75 oz chicken breast, 1.5 medium artichoke, 20 fl oz 2% milk

lots of water


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

I think I'll bake all that cookie dough and bring the cookies to the chili cook-off on Saturday.  That way it won't be wasted and Tyler won't get his feelings hurt.


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

The oatmeal cookies are healthy because of the oatmeal and rasins.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

Would you stop talking about those DAMN cookies!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Monday ~ 4/29/02*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *NUTRITION:*
> Late Breakfast:  2 slices 100% whole wheat toast, 16 fl oz OJ
> Snack:  raisins, 1/2 EAS chocolate caramel protein bar
> ...



Hi butterfly! Mind if I pop in here to ask a question...

WHERE IS THE PROTIEN?? 

How about some eggs or cottage cheese with breakfast?

Take a look at the sugar content for that Slim Fast shake, it's through the roof! I drink the 11 oz Myoplex, they are yummy and not nearly as much sugar.

You've got to take care of yourself sweetie...you know how important protien is...and to keep the sugar intake at a reasonable amount, too.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh CRAP!!!  (Oops, am I allowed to say "crap" in your journal Butterfly?)  I have to agree with Miss LeDix AGAIN?  This is getting old!!!    Anyway Butterfly, I have to ask the same question, where's your protein and the complex carbs?  Without those your body is going to scavenge your muscle tissue for fuel.  With the high sugar foods (rasins, OJ, Slimfast) you're eating your body isn't getting enough long lasting fuel and you're going to actually end up getting weaker instead of stronger.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Butterfly! Great new journal you've got going here! Am happy to see that!  Agree with the others though, where's the complex carbs and the protein???? 
Take care,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, these guys are just mean.. leave the poor Butterfly Alone!! At least there are No Fried Foods are COOKIES in her meals!!! 

Honey, I think your doing fine, and yeah..cook them cookies so Fade will HUSH about them!! GOOBER!!! Have a great day! Do you feel okay today?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Well, these guys are just mean.. leave the poor Butterfly Alone!!


On the contrary, leaving her alone would be the mean thing to do.  We're trying to offer good advice and support.  Speaking of support, I can take care of that cookie problem for ya'.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

While I appreciate the concern... you guys gotta give me a chance to get back on track.  This was only day one


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Shes right guys!! Butterflys gotta get back in the swing of things, and at least shes eating good and getting nutriton into her body. Shes not doing a bodybuilding/fitness competition in a month or two so give her a chance!!!   She's right "this is only day one"
IF I WERE IN HER SHOES, I would Still be In bed, and not at work...and Eating all that damn cookiedough she has in her house!!    ~ take care butterfly~ Stacey


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 4/30/02*

*NUTRITION*
Breakfast:  4 cresent rolls, 20 fl oz 2% milk, 16 fl oz OJ w/ calcium (NOW I know the rolls aren't that great for me but my son made them and I couldn't hurt his sweet feelings)
Snack1: 1/2 EAS chocolate caramel protein bar
Lunch: 4 oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup green peas
Snack2: 1/2 EAS chocolate caramel protein bar, 4 oz yogurt
Snack3: 5 small pretzels, 1 tbls PB

made it through the 2nd liter of water!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

yummy yummy!!
How do ya feel today??


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

I feel a bit tired but really good today!!!  THANKS!

I managed to get to work by 10am... good thing too cause all our timesheets were due and there's noone here but me to tell the number counters what to do about them.

Is there a website that can explain complex carbs to me?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi butterfly. Hope you are doing well today. If you take a look in the Nutrition forum, w8  has several 'sticky' threads. I believe one of them addresses the carb issue. Also, there are several articles on the IM site itself.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

OH YEAH!!!  Now I remember seeing those threads, I think I even printed them out!

Thanks for reminding me MissL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

hey girl, oh ya good thing you got there early today!! Sorry your tired!~~ Hey, the day is half way over!! YEAH!! (its kinda going faster today) 
Those Stickies that W8 put in the forums are really good..check them out!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

Feeling really tired... think I'll leave a little early.  Got to go get Fade some more medicine too.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

And you're still here half an hour later...are you leaving early? 

I really hope you get to 100% soon babe!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

Thanks MissL!!!

Had trouble sleeping last night... think it had something to do with fade being sick and SNORING!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 5/1/02*

*NUTRITION*
Breakfast 9am: 2 scrambled eggs (protein), 2 slices 100% whole wheat toast, 16 fl oz OJ w/ calcium 
mtg=no snack 
Lunch 1pm: 4 oz chicken breast  
Snack 4pm: EAS chocolate caramel protein bar, 1 tbls PB
Dinner 7pm: 4 oz roasted chicken breast, 1/2 cup green peas, 4 oz pork chop
Snack 9pm: 1 serving graham crackers

2.5 liters of water


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Just wanted to say HI!!!! Have a good day!! (sorry no snack/ and no sleep last night!!)


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

It sucks to be gone from work so long, too much work to do when you get back...


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

*NUTRITION*
Breakfast 8am: 2 scrambled eggs (protein), 2 slices 100% whole wheat toast, 16 fl oz OJ w/ calcium, 20 fl oz 2% milk
Snack 11am: EAS AdvantEdge Bar chocolate caramel
Lunch 1pm: McDonalds small/plain/dry hamburger, 1/2 small fries, small coke (really bad I know, but I was with friends and that's were they wanted to stop)
Snack 4pm:  graham crackers
Dinner 8pm: grilled cheese sandwich, 20 fl oz 2% milk

2 liters of water

I got so bummed last night.  Watched this show that had these parents to be looking at an ultrasound pic and I lost it.  Guess I needed to let it out.  Sure glad fade was there with me


----------



## ALBOB (May 2, 2002)

OK, since most of you hens are in an out of each other's journals more than Clinton's in and out of his pants I'm only going to post this once.  (Once and I'll probably only end up in the Emergency room, any more and I'd probably end up in the Morgue.   )  Anyway, I noticed you ladies rely HEAVILY on protein bars.  I'm not saying that's a bad thing but there are less expensive alternatives.  And also, with the bars, what's on the label isn't always what's in the bar.  Somewhere I posted the suggestion of making protein shakes, have you considered that as an alternative?  You can blend up two or three the night before and keep them in a refridgerator for a quick snack/meal anytime throughout the day.  With the shakes you control exatly what you're getting in terms of protein/carbs/fat/overall calories and since you put in whatever "flavor" you like taste is never a deterrent.  Just a thought that might save you some serious $$$ over the long run and a way to keep very close track of exactly what you're putting in your body.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Hey ALbob..hahahaha your just too funny
ANYWAY!! I do make myself protein shakes... I use Isopure protein..0 carb... sometimes I mix it with skim milk (3/4 a cup) or sometimes throw in some strawberries..but alot of times just have it plain..YOUR RIGHT on this its better and cheaper than buying a TON of bars..my big ol' jug of that has lasted me almost 2 or more months..and I get it for $30 bucks! 

ALso Drink the premade EAS shakes..they ARE TOO YUMMY!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!

Thank you to ALBOB for the informative post.


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Yes, thank you for the input  

What are your thoughts as to the best for fat loss???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

butterfly, ALBOB doesn't always check these things every day, you may want to send him a PM. Or better yet, check those lovely sticky threads in the other forums! 

I know you are not going to work out hard core until you get the final okay, right?


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Good call Miss LeDix, I'm not here everyday but with all the cackling going on I HAVE to stop in occasionally, if only to quite you hens down.    (One of these days I'm gonna get the crap beat out of me for that.  )  Anyway Butterfly, for fat loss I like the shakes even more because of what I said earlier, you can controll exactly what's going into your body.  Do some research on exactly what's in those bars, it's definitely NOT what's on the label.  I like high protein, moderate carbs and almost zero fat.  That's what my body responds to, yours might be different so experiment.


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

MissL ~ I don't go back to the doc until May 10th but she had said to give myself a week to recover and then to take it slow.  I'm thinking I'll start with some low impact cardio to get my body used to it again.  Fade said I was lifting pretty heavy before all this so I need to start way low again... till I'm used to it. 

ALBOB ~ Thanks for the advice!  Even though you seem to have this need to control us "hens" I still appreciate the input   Think I'll get Fade to help me come up with a shake that suits me... he understands all that stuff way more than I do plus he knows what a picky eater I am.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ he knows what a picky eater I am.


That's another reason the shakes are so good...............You like it?  Blend it.


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

*Friday ~ 5/3/02*

*NUTRITION*
Breakfast 9am: Slim Fast (running way late for work)
Snack:  not hungry
Lunch 1pm:  chicken fajitas w/ queso
Snack 3:30pm: EAS AdvantEdge Ready-to-Drink chocolate shake, 1 tbls PB
Dinner:  IsoPure shake

2 liters of water


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Ummmmm..................I'm not the official slave driver here so I don't want to step on anybody's toes BUT................THAT'S IT???  You had ZERO, NADA, ZILCH, NO FOOD from last night until 1 PM this afternoon???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

ALBOB, what are you talking about? She said she had the SugarWater at 9:00! ( LOL, don't be mad Butterfly!)


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Guess I'm still a little bummed from last night and don't feel like eating


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Fade took me to lunch and then we went to GNC to get some of that IsoPure.  The lady working there said it's supposed to be the best tasting... we'll see.

Does it matter when you have the shakes?  Is it better to have them in the morning, at night, or for snacks????


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ Is it better to have them in the morning, at night, or for snacks????



D)  All of the Above.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

YEP ALL Of the above girl.. I usually use mine as snacks at all times of the day..just whenever ya want it! What flavor did ya get?? I LOVE that stuff!! 

Oh girl.. I know what show your talking about .. I think.. Did you watch Everybody Loves Raymond when they found out about the twins episode??? I watched it last night.. I bet that did upset you sweetie!! SORRY!! I am glad that Fade was there for you!!

Oh AND YOUR lunch sounds sooo yummmmmy!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

OH and I LOVE YOUR  NEW AVATAR!!! Bet Fade does too!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

We were talking about shakes over lunch and he remembered that you use that kind, so we compared it with the others and said it does look real good.  I got chocolate!!!  Love chocolate!!!

You said once you take pre-natal vitamins too... which ones???

Yeah, that was the episode


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Yeah he likes them... says they remind him of the real thing 

You know when we first started going out he thought I had that collagen injected into my lips to make them fuller!!!  NOT!!!  Much to his pleasure he found out these are the real thing baby


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

Hey Butterfly! I'm glad to see you're back at your feet! Take it slow.. No need to rush things! I hope you liked that proteinpowder.. I'm pretty tired of my strawberry flavour.. I never "enjoy" my shakes, I just sweep it all down in a second.. More function than flavour.. Sometimes I like to make a really good one with milk, cocoa, a banana and some pb though.. Those are yummy!!


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for the support Nike_Girl


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Is there anybody here besides me that used to LOOOOOVE orange cream cicles?  You remember?  They were orange pop-cicles on the outside with a super sweet vanilla cream center.  Oh my dear God I used to love those.  Anyway, if you take a vanilla flavored protein powder and mix it with orange juice you get almost the exact same flavor.


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

I do remember those orange things... I'm pretty sure you can still get them in the stores.

Any tips for chocolate shakes... BTW, I detest bananas


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Tips?  On chocolate?  YOU DO NOT MESS WITH CHOCOLATE!!!   Chocolate is KING.  If you think you can improve on chocolate you should just step away from the blender.  You heard me, STEP AWAY FROM THE BLENDER!!!  Now go get yourself some pansy flavor like strawberry or blueberry or mango or....................BLECH  
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
Throw some peanut butter in there.  A little bit of coffee makes a great mocha too.


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 5/4/02* 
Breakfast 11am: 2 eggs, 4 pieces turkey bacon, 2 reduced fat Grands biscuits, 20 fl oz 2 % milk
Snack 3pm: popcorn, junior mints, coke (went to see Spiderman)
Dinner 6pm: IsoPure shake
Snack 8pm: Ranch Style Beans

*Sunday ~ 5/5/02* 
Breakfast/Lunch noon: IsoPure Shake
Snack 3pm: 1/2 tuna sandwich - damn cat jumped up on the island and ate the rest  
Dinner 7pm: 3 oz roasted chicken, 1/2 cup rice
Snack 9pm: 1 tbp PB, 2% milk


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

whats going on girl????!!!!! 
Wheres the nutrition?? Oh I have room to talk here..I need to post mine ..duh!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

*Monday ~ 5/6/02* 
Breakfast 9:30am: Iso Pure shake
Snack noon: 2 oz chicken (it smells funny, not sure it's good), 1/4 EAS bar

I want to eat my tuna but I have a mtg at 1pm and don't want fish breath  

Lunch 2:30pm: 3 oz tuna, 2 slices bread
Snack 4pm: IsoPure shake
Dinner 8pm: 1/2 cup green peas. 1/2 cup corn, 3 oz pork chop, 20 fl oz 2% milk, 2 triple chocolate chip cookies


water, water, water


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Oh my gosh..there it is.. U MUST Have been posting it when I was writing you!! HOw funny!! 

Do you like the Isopure Shakes girl??? What flavor did u buy?


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

Chocolate.


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

Yes, yummy chocolate!!!  They taste like those carnation breakfast drinks... I used to drink those everyday.  I'm so excited about about having a good supplement, I'm actually looking forward to my afternoon shake  

Thank you ALBOB for kicking my butt until I found a better sup!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_Thank you ALBOB for licking my butt !!!



SHHHHHHHH...........Jeeze woman, Fade's right here!!!!!  

Glad to have helped.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

**ignoring ALBOB**

butterfly, that's great that you have found a shake/supplement that you can actually drink without feeling ill. I'm so glad I found my Myoplex, but there are some people around here (DP!!) that think it is not quite the best thing to be having.

I am learning that you can't please all the people all the time! 

Glad you are having a good day!

And what abot Altoids before that meeting? Or a quick tooth-brushing?


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> **ignoring ALBOB**



  How could you???




> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> And what abot Altoids



They're curiously strong, ya' know?


----------



## Fade (May 6, 2002)

Hey, that licking is my job, bro.


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hey, that licking is my job, bro.



Hmmmmm..............ALBOB developes a new cardio routine, "Running away from Fade".


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hey, that licking is my job, bro.


Stop it, didn't you read my new title


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Stop it, didn't you read my new title



After reading your new title I'd think stopping is the LAST thing you'd want him to do.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

That's a good point ALBOB... in fact I decided to take your input under advisement just last night


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 5/7/02* 

Breakfast 8am: 2 biscuits, IsoPure shake
Snack: 2 tbl PB
Lunch 12:30pm: 3 oz pork chop, 3/4 EAS bar
3:30pm-On my 3rd liter of water so far... working my way back up!
Snack 4pm: IsoPure shake
Dinner 6pm: 5 oz ground beef patty, a few cheetos
Snack 9pm: IsoPure shake


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's a good point ALBOB... in fact I decided to take your input under advisement just last night



Details woman, we want DETAILS!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Details woman, we want DETAILS!!!


He was on that damn computer again so I had to take charge... you know... drag him to the bedroom... push him down... and proceed to have my way with him...


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_proceed to have my way with him...





> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_ Details woman, we want DETAILS!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Sorry ALBOB... that's about all the detail I can handle myself... If I think about it too much I'll have to call fade & meet him at home for a mid-afternoon....uh........nap.......yeah that's it


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Ahhhhh.............Nooners!!!


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

I like it in the morning....and noon.....oh and night too. Oh fuk it...I like it all the time.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to interrupt the ladies talk butterfly,

Fade, I read in Pitboss's journal that you brew your own beer. I did that until I wanted to lose some weight. I think I brewed 8 batches, 

a hefeweisen
a couple of smoked porters
a couple nut brown ales
a dopplebock
I tried a pumpkin beer, Yuck
an India Pale ale
I can't remember the others. I think after the comp this year I will brew again.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Gesh... he has his own journal, you know


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

I've brewed an irish stout, russian imperial stout, and a chocolate stout of my own design.


----------



## craig777 (May 7, 2002)

He does, sorry.  

Oh yeah I love stouts, they sound really yummy.  I think the next time I brew I will use glass instead of the plastic buckets. I keep hearing the taste is better.


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

I use glass carboys for the primary and secondary fermintations.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

So Butterfly, how's the weather over there in Texas?  Been hot lately?


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's hot enough for a homebrewed beer.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

There's a nice breeze today putting it at about 90 degrees


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

Oh..this is a hint that the beer talk is boring huh?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Now if you were talking about making a big ole batch of tequilla.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> He was on that damn computer again so I had to take charge... you know... drag him to the bedroom... push him down... and proceed to have my way with him...




That's the way I always handle the situation!!!


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

She was rough. I have the claw marks to prove it.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Fitgirl, we women have to do that on occassion.







 hehehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> She was rough. I have the claw marks to prove it.





Awwww......you poooorr baaaabbyyy


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

yeah


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Maybe you need claw marks on the other side to match????


----------



## Fade (May 7, 2002)

KEWL...lets do it.


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

*Wednesday~ 5/8/02* 

Breakfast 9:30: IsoPure shake
Snack 11am: 1 graham cracker
Lunch 1:30pm: PB sandwhich
Snack 3:30pm: 4 oz yogurt
Snack 4:30pm: IsoPure shake
Dinner 6pm: MAJOR CHEAT MEAL... 1 plain hotdog from James Coney Island, a few tator tots, and small coke.  Went to the grocery store and then got Baskin Robbins ice cream with my son... we got fade some too.


water = 3 liters


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

I'm soooo bored today!  I've got stuff to do I just can't seem to get motivated to do it.


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

Hey baby. Wanna mess around?


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

U guys are NUTS!!

Butterfly, thats how I am too today!! I am ready to go home, man yesterday at this time, I was Sleeping!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! One graham cracker as a snack...not much of a snack, is it? But then again, I guess that's better than having 10 graham crackers, right?  

Sorry you are feeling unmotivated...I feel that way sometimes, too. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

I just wasn't hungry... I had to make myself eat that one cracker.

Actually I'm concerned I'm not eating enough food


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

You are probably not eating enough food, you are right. 3 ounces of yogurt? What is that, two bites? Do you not have an appetite right now? I am always hungry!


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

Ok my carb intake has been cut in half, to 150, for the last week and it's really not that bad.

I haven't been missing the sweets and cookies and stuff.


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

Oops it was 4 oz... that's just how big the yogurt container is.  With as much meat as I've been eating I feel like I'm on that Atkins diet!   Which scares me a little b/c I don't want to cut all my carbs and only eat protein.  I need to figure out a balance.

I feel great!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Just concentrate on the good carbs...like whole wheat bread (not too much though), sweet potatoes, oatmeal, some fruit, veggies...you know the deal!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2002)

My problem is that I'm very picky about what I eat... don't like sweet potatoes or oatmeal... only fruit I like is apples and green grapes... only veggies I eat are green peas, artichoke, corn.

So you see my dilemma


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

Yes, she is picky picky.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Good Morning Honey!!! how was your night last night? 
Have a great day!!! ...8 hours to go..oh but minus lunch (if you take an hour..I know I don't) 7 HOURS!! 
already counting down....


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

Oh good morning. Don't tell Butterfly you're calling me honey ok


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

HEY THIS IS NOT YOUR JOURNAL FADE!!!  

Just kidding..good morning Fade!


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY THIS IS NOT YOUR JOURNAL FADE!!!


I know.

Nobody reads my journal. So I share my innermost thoughts and  feelings here. sniffle sniffle

And now you're yelling at me


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh I am soooo sorry, actually I read your journal..but your always in Butterflys..so I chat w/ ya here!!


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh I am soooo sorry, actually I read your journal..but your always in Butterflys..so I chat w/ ya here!!


You read my journal? Really? Golly-gee that's swell.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Lol...I have a bunch of posts in there..I just read it again...SMILE..

And what did you do with Butterfly?? where is she??


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

She's at work. A little late but she's there.


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

He didn't get to do what he wanted to do with me  

He's still sick and keeps waking me up all night long so I haven't been sleeping well so I slept late this morning.  I'm lucky to have very nice and understanding bosses  

I've been so tired after work I haven't had the energy to workout.  I think Friday night I will take a couple of ambien and go to bed early so I can get my system back on track.


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 5/9/02* 

Breakfast 9am: 2 slices 100% whole wheat toast, 16 fl oz OJ
Snack 10:30am: IsoPure shake
Lunch 1pm: 3 oz pork chop, 2 hard boiled eggs
Snack 4pm: IsoPure shake
Dinner 8:30pm: barbecue chicken-yummy!
Snack 10:30pm: graham crackers, 2% milk

water=3 liters

Feel bloated today


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

I love Ambien! I have some left from when I was taking Prednisone and could not sleep at all. It rocks! Sleeplessness is awful..I hope it gets better soon for you. 

Am I allowed to ask where the protien is in meal 1?


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

Well, my plan today is to have a pork chop and 2 hard boiled eggs for lunch, a shake for snack, and chicken for dinner.  I wanted to make scrambled eggs with breakfast but didn't have time.


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

oh yeah... I agree... AMBIEN RULES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!!! Sorry your sooo sleepy, and that you feel bloated...I hate that feeling!! 
the rest of your meals for today sound GREAT!! 
BTW!~ What is Ambien??? If its to help u sleep, man do I need that!!! Matt keeps me up all the time!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 9, 2002)

Ambien is a prescription sleeping aid. I had to practically beg my GI to write me a prescription for it, but I am glad he did! I have not taken any in about six weeks or so. It can be very addictive, so they say.


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

The first time I got some was after I had my septum straightened... I wasn't in pain so I didn't need the vicoden so he gave me ambien.

I get it from my family doctor now.  I usually just take some when I'm having trouble sleeping for about 3 nights then my system gets the hint and I stop taking it.  I usually only need it every 4-6 months when life gets too stressful.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh wow.. ya I bet that stuff can get addicting!! I have been taking tylenol Pm everynight to help me sleep!!


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

I took two 10mg pills once. Didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

*Friday ~ 5/10/02* 

Breakfast 9pm: IsoPure Shake
Lunch noon: turkey sandwich, lemonade
Snack 3pm: 3 oz pork chop
Snack 4pm: IsoPure shake
Dinner: 2 chicken fajitas w/ queso, chips, strawberry daiquiri


I've got to be really good today cause I'm gonna get sloppy drunk tonight


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

and you deserve to get sloppy drunk tonight!! What are ya'll doing???

Yum yum breakfast!! HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND HONEY..(thats you Ann...sometimes Mr. Fade seems to think I am calling him that..ANYWAY...LoL ....kidding   )


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

We wanted to go to Poly-Esthers but now we have to pick up Cory at 11:45 tonight from Laser Quest... so we're gonna have to stay in Clear Lake.

I want to go dancing!!!  We'll figure something out.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Oh damn..too bad someone else can't pick him up! ?? 

I heard that place is pretty cool...and different!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

He was going to stay the night with a friend but that changed for some reason and that's really late to get my mom to get him.


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

Found a place called Nutrition Depot that sells the IsoPure for $31.99 a canister!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Thats good!! I pay $29.00 for one at Smoothie King!!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

ya that is late to get your mom to get him, well maybe tomorrow night??


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

We decided to go ahead and go out we'll just have to go to a club here in Clear Lake.  We'll still have!  I like going to the clubs & restaurants on the water, it's nice.

What are you & Matt doing?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Hi ladies! Butterfly, I have much respect for you and Fade for balancing kids, jobs, personal time, workout out..the whole bit! I am so selfish and self-focused right now, I don't know how I'll do it when we have kids. I'm sure everyone goes through some sort of adjustment, though!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

Thanks MissL!!!!!!!!  I really appreciate it when people make those comments - esp right around Mother's Day 

I think it's harder to get to the gym for those people with little ones at home.  Cory's 14 so it's bunches easier... he goes with us.  It does get more complicated when fade's little bot comes over... we have to plan out the days on when the gym day care is open.

Anyway... I'm sure you'll figure everything out when the time comes, don't worry


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

Oh, how could I forget? Happy Mother's Day!  You're right about the little kids...I always joke that I'll be 9 months pregnant doing bicep curls at the gym with little 3 pound wieghts. And I also say I'll be jogging with my baby in the backpack or jogging stroller or whatever...or doing bicep curls with my baby or something! I just really hope that I will be able to keep fitness as a priority after I become a Mom! ....

But that is at least two years away, so I really don't need to worry about it right now.


----------



## Fade (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes you just have to say "What the hell" and lock the little boogers in the closet.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Hey girls!!!
Butterfly, have fun tonight! I love those restraunts by the water too!! COOL!! I don't know what I am doing..guess the gym..Matt works till 11:30.......His schudule is really GETTING OLD!! I hate it, We have no life together!  
Anyway..have a good night! 

Miss Ledix.. you are like me, (BUT I WANT A BABY NOW) I will be walking...and lifting light while pregnant!!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BUTTERFLY!!!!  Hope you have a Great one!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BUTTERFLY!!!!  Hope you have a Great one!!!


Thanks girliessss


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

What a bummer of a weekend  

We had fun Friday night and I enjoyed being with my family Saturday but yesterday kinda sucked  

...and it being Monday already doesn't make me feel better


----------



## RoCk79 (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What a bummer of a weekend
> 
> We had fun Friday night and I enjoyed being with my family Saturday but yesterday kinda sucked
> ...




YOu did not enjoy your mothers day?  Wow, I'm sorry, well, happy late mothers day to you.....

Hope your day gets better!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

Thanks RoCk!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

I HATE MONDAYS TOO!! Girl, why didn't u enjoy your mothers day? SORRY!
I am glad you had fun friday night!! DID ya get wasted like you wanted to?? 
just an hour and a half to go...........


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

Friday night was a blast!  We went to dinner and then to Sherlock's.

Cory ended up staying the night at a friends house so we had our whole house to ourselves!!!!!

That's always a treat


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

*Monday ~ 5/13/02*

Breakfast:  Isopure shake
Snack:  1/2 PB sandwich
Lunch:  Isopure shake
Snack:  1/2 PB sandwich
Dinner:  4oz lean beef
Snack:  1tbls PB, 2% milk

water=128 fl oz=1 gallon

Rollerblading=30 minutes!!!  Felt sooo good!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

damn you did great yesterday!!!!!!!!! I bet u felt light as a feather!~!

How are u today??


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

She went rollerblading last night.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

COOOOL!!


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

Yes, she's leaning up nicely. Yummy


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

Fade~ Stop answering questions directed to me... you BIG GOOFBALL!!!

But thanks for that last comment


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

awww how sweet of you to say!! (SUCK UP)..kidding!

I bet you are leaning up good!! Rollerblading is a GREAT exercise!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 5/14/02*

Breakfast: Isopure shake
Snack: PB sandwich
Lunch: Isopure shake
Snack: 3 oz lean beef, 2% milk
Dinner: small hamburger, a few fries, small coke
Snack: Isopure shake

water = 3 liters


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

Is chewing a piece of Super Bubble bubble gum bad???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I won't comment on the major lack of nutrients going on with your shake and pb diet...but I will say that I love chewing gum! Sugarless is probably best but I don't think that one piece of gum with sugar is too bad. I bet it tastes great!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

girl aren't you hungry yet??

I think your safe on that one piece of gum!! No big deal!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

I do take prenatal vitamins daily... to prepare for THAT possibility.

Yesterday I had lean beef.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

oh ya well thats good girl!! I need to start taking mine again!


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 5/15/02*

Meal 1: 1/2 Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3 scrambled eggs, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 2% milk
Meal 3: small hambuger, small coke (I know, I know... the coke is bad... but I had a really sore throat  )
Meal 4: 1/2 Isopure shake
Meal 5: 1/2 PB sandwich, 2% milk

Getting real tired of those shakes... had to ease up on those.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_Getting real tired of those shakes... had to ease up on those.



That's a good thing.  You don't want to be like that idiot ALBOB and RELY on them for your nutrition, that should come from real food and the shakes should be merely a suplement.  (Hmmmm, I wonder if that's why they're sold as "suplements"?   )


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 5/16/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 4oz chicken breast
Meal 3: PB sandwich
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: 4oz chicken breast
Meal 6: Grilled Cheese

Dinner???  whatever fade makes for dinner


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD GIRL!! How ya feeling w/ this new food plan?
YUM YUM PB SANDWICH!  

Oh lord, what's fade cooking tonight??? 
have a good one hon, only 30 min. to go...then 2 hrs till FRIENDS!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

I feel fine on the diet.  My hormones have been trying to get back to normal so I've been a little irritable and really tired.  

Cory and I have been fighting not to get what fade has been sick with but I had to take us to the doctor yesterday. He saw a blister in my throat... thinks I've got a throat infection and gave my an antibiotic.  Not surprised, my throat has been sore for a few days.

Think I'm going to have a shake then later some chicken for my dinner.  Don't know what fade & Cory will have.  That was kind of my way of letting fade know that I was NOT cooking tonight


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Oh man, your getting sick honey! That sucks!! I hope your not sick over the weekend!!
So how ya feel today?


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

I feel ok today.  That thunderstorm that came in last night hit our area hard.  We lost power from about 6:15am to 9:15am.  We had to take our showers in the dark... it was spoky.  It's still raining


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Hey Honey!! I know this rain is horrible!!! That sucks you had to take your showers in the dark!  I wish this rain would go away. I can just IMAGINE Traffic this afternoon. But I think My boss is going to let us go early (like 4)!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

Getting off work early would be great!  I think it's important for bosses to be understanding when bad weather hits and road conditions get so bad.

Course I live 10 minutes away from work so guess I'm outta luck using that excuse


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Lol!! Ya I don't think you could use that excuse hon!! I just live 20 min. but w/ traffic its more like 40Min!!! 
My boss is on his way in right now, don't know why..its SOO dead here, but GOOD then he will see it!! Plus its my COOL boss..the MEANIE is in MEXICO!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

*Friday ~ 5/17/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 2 thick slices of turkey each on a little roll, 2x2 piece chocolate cake (we gave my co-worker/friend a baby shower at lunch.  All those baby things were making me cry  )
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: 3.75 oz chicken

tons of water


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Oh honey that just totally sucks you had to sit there and watch the baby shower!! I'm sorry!!!!! 
Yummy lunch though!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

I feel so stupid crying all the time about it... I feel like I'm being weak because I can't just get over it.

Thanks for listening... you too Fitgirl & MissL


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Butterfly, don't feel stupid about crying all the time!! Your not being weak, that's just very hard to deal with!! It hurts. We understand! And We will all be here for you sweetie!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

Thanks!  You're going to make me cry


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhh I didn't mean to that honey!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

Everyone have a great weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I feel so stupid crying all the time about it... I feel like I'm being weak because I can't just get over it.
> 
> Thanks for listening... you too Fitgirl & MissL



butterfly, I think you know that what you are feeling is completely normal. There may even be some on-line forums such as this that are geared towards people that have been in your same situation. It helps to 'talk' about things like this. You'll be fine, and I hope that whatever it is that you and Fade want (more kids or not), that you'll achieve your goals.


----------



## lina (May 18, 2002)

Hey Butterfly,
Hope you feel better, hon!!! Hang in there....and {{lots of hugs}} !!! I wrote you something in Princess' journal...
take care!!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for your concern lina and thanks for stopping by!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

*Saturday ~ 5/18/02*

Meal 1:  2 scrambled eggs, 4 pieces of turkey bacon, 1 slice toast, OJ, 2% milk
Meal 2: Isopure shake, yogurt
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken
Meal 4: 1 cup popcorn
Meal 6: grilled cheese

Got to sleep late today... felt sooo good!


----------



## Fade (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Saturday ~ 5/18/02*
> 
> Got to sleep late today... felt sooo good!


Yes, it was nice having butterflys legs on me this morning.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

Hey butterfly-
You love those grilled cheese sammiches, don't you?

Me too...
question: How do you get them out of the toaster? What a mess...


Feel better!
I was going through a horrible friggin cold a few weeks ago. I'm down to just a little annoying congestion. Sleep, take your vitamins!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2002)

*Sunday ~ 5/19/01*

Meal 1: 2 slices toast, 2% milk
Meal 2: popcorn, junior mints, coke (went to see Star Wars)
Meal 3: 5oz lean beef, yogurt
Meal 4: Isopure shake

Slept nearly to noon so didn't get all 6 meals in... not that popcorn is a meal 

*Workout, weight x*
DB Curl - 1 set, 12 reps, 10#
Lat Raises - 1 set, 12 reps, 10#
Front Raises - 1 set, 12 reps, 10#
Forearm Curls - 1 set, 12 reps, 10#
Skull Crushes - 2 sets, 12 reps, 20#
Shrugs - 1 set, 12 reps, 30#
Lunges - 1 set each leg, 12 reps, 10#
Upper Crunch - 2 sets, 20 reps
Twist Crunch - 1 set each side, 12 reps
Lower Crunch - 2 sets, 12 reps

Tomorrow I start that 8 week program from M&F Hers.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey honey, good morning! Was star wars good?? Awww you got to sleep late..bet that felt good!~! I didn't get to this weekend!! Oh well!
Sooo your starting the M&F program today??? COOL!! I kinda do it..but not to a "T"!!
Good Luck! You will do great!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

I did like Star Wars Episode II... I think I liked it better than I.  That girl looked so much like Princess Leah in the white outfit...

Sleeping late is nice but we gotta quit it and take the kids back to church!  I feel like a rotten mom for not taking them for so long


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

*Monday ~ 5/20/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3oz tuna sandwich
Meal 3: 2 tbls PB
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: 4oz lean beef
Meal 6: 1 slice bologna, 1 slice bread, 2% milk

water=4 liter

*Workout*

Tried that workout for week 1 of the 8 week M&F Hers program and it sucked!!!!!  It says to pick 1 exercise from each major muscle group and do them like a circuit... that's the part that sucked... doing 1 set then moving to another piece of equipment which might have been 1/2 way across the gym to do 1 set of something else, etc.  After the first circuit I gave up and went ahead and did the 3 sets together THEN moved on... yuk!

Hack Squat: 3 sets, 12 reps, 270#
Cable Row: 3 sets, 12 reps, 100#
Flat Bench: 1 set, 12 reps, 80#
Lying Leg Curl: 3 sets, 12 reps, 80#
DB Lat Raises: 1 set, 12 reps, 10#..... 2 sets, 12 reps, 12#
Skull Crushes: 3 sets, 12 reps, 30#
Standing BB Curl: 3 sets, 12 reps, 30#
Knee Raises: 3 sets, 12 reps

whew!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey honey, doing great!! 
Your not a rotten mom ..just like to sleep!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 5/21/02*

Meal 1: 2 scrambled eggs, 1 slice toast, OJ
Meal 2: Isopure shake
Meal 3: 2 slices bologna, 2 slices bread
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: 4oz lean beef

30 mins cardio on recumbant bike


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Girl I know what you mean about that M&F workout, its so unorganized. I am not doing it either!!! I just make up my own!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Where's meal two MISSY???????? 
Ya Busy over there at Nasa today?


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

She went home for lunch.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

ohhh cool! Is she back yet?????
HAHA... DID YA MEET HER THERE????


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

She made me go to lunch first. So no. Did't meet her there.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

oh man, that sucks. sorry!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> She made me go to lunch first.



She MADE you go first???  

Other that Pitching Wedge, can you think of what "PW" stands for?


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

And it's a good one to be whipped by.

Oh yeah, she also makes me get on the bottom and the top. Not at the same time of course.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> And it's a good one to be whipped by.



 That compliment should be good for at least a nooner.


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Where's meal two MISSY????????
> Ya Busy over there at Nasa today?


Yes _very_ busy... it's quiet now though.

I've posted my meals for today and workout for yesterday.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

I figured you were busy!! I am too..but its been good conversations on IRONMAG today!!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Can't decide if I want to go to the gym and do cardio or go roller blading...

Maybe I should go roller blading since it's so nice out and it'll get too hot in a few weeks.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> *Workout*
> ...



There is a way that the circuit workouts can be productive and less difficult. If you use free weights for each exercise and have a bench available, you can do them all without having to move to any other area. Like so...

Body Part	Exercise	Weight	Reps
Back	Bent-Over Row	15	12
Chest	Dumbbell Flye	10	12
Quads/Glutes	Step Up	10	12
Hamstrings	Deadlift	20	12
Abs	Combo Crunch	n/a	15
Biceps	Supinating DB Curl	15	12
Triceps	Overhead DB Ext	8	12
Delts	Arnold Press	10	12

If you read back in my journal you will see that I, too got frustrated with the MF program...but only in the second and third week since it requires too much time in the gym. But I liked the circuit!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the input MissL.

Fade told me to do all 3 sets of each exercise at the same time.  He couldn't really see any benefit in the M&F way.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Yeah but, what does that skinny runt know?


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

Oops!!!  I almost forgot about my appt at the Day Spa!!!

Talk to you guys later...


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah but, what does that skinny runt know?


What Butterfly looks like naked.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oops!!!  I almost forgot about my appt at the Day Spa!!!
> 
> Talk to you guys later...



Jealous, jealous, jealous!! What are you having done?


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Eyebrow wax.

I get pedicures there.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_What Butterfly looks like naked.



Well, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Eyebrow wax.
> 
> I get pedicures there.



I get my brows waxed at a day spa, too. But I alternate getting my manis and pedis at less expensive places sometimes since it can get really expensive!

Fade, you get pedicures? I keep trying to tell my husband to get one, but he won't. Says it's too girly.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ Says it's too girly.



On that note we're starting to have doubts about Fade.


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Pedicures are very relaxing. Hell, you get a foot massage at the end.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!!! How was your day spa trip yesterday???
Hopefully great and very relaxing..I'm jealous too! 
BUT YOU deserve it!

Fade...I have been trying to get My husband to go get a pedicure w/ me too! I think he would really enjoy it!!  Thats awesome that you do..I bet you have pretty toes!


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Are guys capable of having pretty toes??


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Sooo DAMN busy today


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

ME TOO!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Finally, I get a chance to goof off!!!

My spa trip went quite nicely!!  Eyebrows look great now


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 5/22/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 1 tbls PB (no thats not PitBoss  )
Meal 3: 3oz tuna sandwich
Meal 4: probably an Isopure shake
Meal 5: 2 chicken fajitas with chile con queso... yummy, yummy!!!


No workout today... but I might get inspired and do some cardio.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Glad you had a good trip to the spa yesterday! 

Your liking those Isopure shakes huh?
 Have you notice any changes in your body? The way you feel? or anything? Cause your cals have dropped, and protein up, and doing sooooo good..very impressed!! Just curious! Have a great afternoon!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_Meal 2: 1 tbls PB (no thats not PitBoss  )



We already knew that, he'd only fill up a teaspoon.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Your liking those Isopure shakes huh?
> Have you notice any changes in your body? The way you feel? or anything? Cause your cals have dropped, and protein up, and doing sooooo good..very impressed!! Just curious!


I'm loving my Isopure!!!  I try to have 2 a day.  I feel a big difference... feel lighter... don't retain fluids like I did before... all good stuff to say about it!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Thats great honey!!! I am glad you like it!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Man... I was so busy this morning now everything is so quiet and the day is dragging on


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

I KNOW!!! ITS QUIET HERE TOO!! I just have a few things to do, and I am spreading it out totallY!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

I am trying to reach 900 posts today!!  I want to see what my name thing changes to underneath "princess" 

can u tell I am bored?


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Meal 2: 1 tbls PB (no thats not PitBoss  )
> *


*

  was getting my hopes up.. well getting something up... LOL 

That's okay sweetie.. It would have to be more than just one meal.. *


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Hoooonneeyyyy should I post your pic????


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hoooonneeyyyy should I post your pic????



You are so mean!!   Why would you do that :bounce: I don't think you have the balls to do it Fade..


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I am trying to reach 900 posts today!!  I want to see what my name thing changes to underneath "princess"


Well let me help you out...

When is your birthday?


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Only if its clean fade!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hoooonneeyyyy should I post your pic????





> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> You are so mean!!   Why would you do that :bounce: I don't think you have the balls to do it Fade..



I got more baby pics!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

huh???


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

why did you ask when my bday is?


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Only if its clean fade!!


Well if it's a shower pic then that would be pretty darn clean now wouldn't it???


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> huh???


I'm trying to help you reach your post count for the day


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I got more baby pics!!!!



Well the pic he picked sure wasn't you as a baby... babe yeah, hot babe for sure,, but not baby!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Princess, do you know that you can change the words under your name to say whatever you want? 

Hi butterfly! Tell me about these shakes, do they come RTD? I still wonder how you have enough energy these days...just shakes and the occasion PB...or a slice of bread... 

Oh, what did I tell you..you're about to get bombarded...Fade hinted that he has a pic of you!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

I know the Isopure has no sugar, like 2g carbs and 50g of protein... I can't remember the rest.

I don't know if it comes RTD.  I usually make a shake in the morning to bring with me for my afternoon snack.

I feel really good on my diet... I am a little hungry today though b/c I had an early mtg and I didn't have much time to fix and bring more food


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

I really need an RTD...I don't have time to make anything in the morning before I go to the gym (and that's when I drink a shake). 

What do you add to it? Exactly how do you make it?


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

The canister says to mix 12 fl oz of water with two scoops.  I think that's how Princess makes hers.

I like it thicker so I use 2% milk instead, mix it in my blender and then pour it in a container that I can shake up later.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Heya girls!! Oh butterfly.. my bday is Aug. 11th 1979! 
Miss Ledix~I don't know how to change those!

Butterfly~~ Yes, I mix mine like that..2 scoops is 50grams ... but mine says 0 carb ??HMMM?  I sometimes do a scoop and a half also!  BUT those are so easy!! In my drawer at work I have scoops measured out and in zip lock baggies!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

You may be right about the carbs being 0... I couldn't remember exactly.

Maybe you should call me sometime and I'll walk you through how to change all that stuff.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

ya, girl! I should do that!! But I like watching it change when I hit a certain number!!  I know, I am goofy!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I really need an RTD...I don't have time to make anything in the morning before I go to the gym (and that's when I drink a shake).



I have three everyday.  Mix them up the night before and stick one in the fridge and the other two in the freezer.  Grab them in the morning and toss them in an insulated lunch bag.   The two frozen ones keep the un-frozen one cold and I use that as my post workout shake.  The other two thaw out by the time I'm ready to drink them but are still cold enough to taste good.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Hey, the guy that brings the 5 gal bottles of water just hit on me... again!  Woahoo... this working out this is awesome!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

Hit ON you or hit you with a 5 gallon bottle of water?   There's a difference ya' know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I have three everyday.  Mix them up the night before and stick one in the fridge and the other two in the freezer.  Grab them in the morning and toss them in an insulated lunch bag.   The two frozen ones keep the un-frozen one cold and I use that as my post workout shake.  The other two thaw out by the time I'm ready to drink them but are still cold enough to taste good.



ALBOB, how long ago did I ask you to start a thread with the details of the shakes?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey, the guy that brings the 5 gal bottles of water just hit on me... again!  Woahoo... this working out this is awesome!



..and how far is Fade's office from yours? LOL. I know he's not there right now! My husband gets mildly amused when I tell him about men that hit on me.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ALBOB, how long ago did I ask you to start a thread with the details of the shakes?


I don't know, what day is it today?  No way.  If I gave out all my secrets at once the only stuff I'd have to post would be pornality...............OK, I'll go open the thread.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> ..and how far is Fade's office from yours? LOL. I know he's not there right now! My husband gets mildly amused when I tell him about men that hit on me.



His office is pretty far away... there are 13,000 people working out here.  Fade gets all proud when I tell him these stories...

...and that was hit ON me... he said I looked like I was ready for my bikini!!!!  I wanted to hug him.


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I really need an RTD...I don't have time to make anything in the morning before I go to the gym (and that's when I drink a shake).
> 
> What do you add to it? Exactly how do you make it?


There is a RTD Isopure. It comes in a glass bottle.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

ya Fade, Your right. I have seen those at Smoothie King!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 5/23/02*

Meal 1: 2 scrambled eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk
Meal 2: Isopure shake
Meal 3: 1 tbls PB
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: leftover chicken fajitas... still yummy

Supposed to go to the gym tonight... we'll see... I've got a lot of work to get done and I've got a deadline so I may end up working late.


........scratch that, I did go to the gym.


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

What? No gym? Honey!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Thursday ~ 5/23/02*
> Meal 3: PB



Ypu'd think I'd remember you having me for lunch??? Strange I tell ya!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Hey darlin!~
Yum yum meals today.. I hate working late, Have fun girl!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

butterfly, I know how it is to have lots of work to do. Why else would this be the first time I am posting in here today. That sucks that you may have to give up gym time to get work done, but it happens sometimes. That's one of the many reasons I wake up at 4:40 to work out before work!


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What? No gym? Honey!


No, I'm going to go.  Let's go early so I can work some when we get back.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Ypu'd think I'd remember you having me for lunch??? Strange I tell ya!


Must have been all in my head...


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

SO did you make it to the gym last night hon?

Whatcha eating today??


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

OH YEAH!!!  I need to post that stuff, huh???


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OH YEAH!!!  I need to post that stuff, huh???



Uhm yeah.. why else do you think we come here?? To read pornal posts and Fade's silly responses.. he he


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

They're not silly ya booger head.


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> They're not silly ya booger head.


Are too!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

I think fade's response would be...


ARE NOT


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

Sosunni... those shower pics are on page 10 of your journal.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

sooooooooooo wheres is it MRS. BUTTERFLY!???!

I AM SOOOO SWAMPED TODAY!!! 
how are u doing?


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

I'm swamped too... it's not right being so busy on a FRIDAY


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

I KNOW!!! What is up with that??????????


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

*Friday ~ 5/24/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: chicken sandwich from Wendy's, coke
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: probably chicken
Meal 5: fade


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Friday ~ 5/24/02*
> 
> 
> Meal 5: fade


Cool cool cool cool cool


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Friday ~ 5/24/02*
> Meal 5: fade



Oh damn.. PB got bumped for a side dish of Fade...


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm swamped too... it's not right being so busy on a FRIDAY



I know... I decided whatever I had to do can wait until Tuesday!!!! Stupid work.. blah!


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh damn.. PB got bumped for a side dish of Fade...


The other white meat.


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> The other white meat.



I don't know... I've seen a pic of your ass and it's pretty dark!!! Unless you tan with a sock on it????


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Ok brown meat.


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2002)

White meat... Brown meat... it's all good


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> White meat... Brown meat... it's all good


LMAO!!! Great memory.....  now if I can only remember if I responded the first time..


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2002)

*Workout ~ Thursday 5/23/02*

Cable Row: 
1 set, 10 reps, 90# 
2 sets, 10 reps, 100# 

Machine Bench Press: 
1 set, 10 reps, 60# 
1 set, 10 reps, 50# 
1 set, 10 reps, 40# 

DB Lat Raises:
3 sets, 10 reps, 12# 

Skull Crushes: 
3 sets, 10 reps, 30# 

Standing BB Curl: 
3 sets, 10 reps, 30# 

Shrugs: 1 set, 10 reps, 25#

Wrist Curls: 1 set, 10 reps, 12#

Knee Raises: 3 sets, 12 reps 

30 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2002)

*Sunday 5/26/02

WORKOUT*

30 minutes on the bike


*NUTRITION*

Meal 1: 2 slices whole wheat toast, OJ
Meal 2: Isopure shake
Meal 3: 4 oz lean beef
Meal 4: 1 tbls PB
Meal 5: Grilled cheese, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2002)

*Monday 5/27/02

WORKOUT*

30 minutes on the treadmill

Cable Row: 
3 sets, 10 reps, 100# 

Pulldowns: 
2 sets, 10 reps, 90# 
1 set, 10 reps, 100# 

DB Lat Raises: 
2 sets, 10 reps, 12# 
1 set, 10 reps, 15# 

Skull Crushes: 
3 sets, 10 reps, 30# 
1 set, 10 reps, 20# 

Shrugs: 1 set, 10 reps, 25# 

Standing BB Curl: 
3 sets, 10 reps, 30# 

Wrist Curls: 1 set, 10 reps, 12# 

Knee Raises: 3 sets, 12 reps 
Upper Crunches: 3 sets, 12 reps 
Twist thingy crunch: 1 set each side, 12 reps 


*NUTRITION*

Slept til noon so...
Meal 1: 2 eggs, 2 biscuits, 2 pieces bacon, 2% milk
Meal 2: 2 chicken strips, a few french fries, coke
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: 1 tbls PB
Meal 5: fade


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Girl, your doing great on your workouts!! ~
Hope you and Fade had a great weekend!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 5/28/02*

Meal 1: 2 slices whole wheat toast, Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3 oz tuna sandwich
Meal 3: 1 tbls PB
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: Grilled cheese


30 minutes on bike


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

DOING GREAT STILL!!
Hey, I am doing legs tonight too!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

All you beautiful ladies have new avatars, I LIKE!!! Butterfly, yours blows me away!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> All you beautiful ladies have new avatars, I LIKE!!! Butterfly, yours blows me away!!!



_**as she blushes**_ 

Thanks!!!  That's one of those pics fade snuck


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

I know, hers blows me away too!! LOL!!!  I like your bra, its pretty!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I know, hers blows me away too!! LOL!!!  I like your bra, its pretty!!!



Actually I think that's her dress...


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Actually, my bra was black, the red is a lacey tank top over it.  I was going to wear that out Friday night with a little black skirt but changed my mind and ended up wearing that flower dress in the other pics.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey girl.. oh well thats a really cool top!!!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Looks better off.


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Looks better off.



I don't believe you.. prove it!!!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Gee no I don't think so.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

Just pretend the last line isn't there!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Just pretend the last line isn't there!!



yeah what the heck are you talking about Fade???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Too much butt and breast humor/pornality/banter going on here today. It's enough to make a girl dizzy.

I did ask my husband if he would be cool with me having a cleavage shot as an avatar. I think once he sees that several people are doing it, he'll be okay with me doing the same. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

you guys are nuts!!

Sorry about that Butterfly... I think these guys are super horny today!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

GOOD LUCK MISS LEDIX W/ The hubby!!!! I don't think I will let Matt see this site for a few days!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> you guys are nuts!!
> 
> Sorry about that Butterfly... I think these guys are super horny today!!



Today??? LMAO!!!!!!  sorry just found that funny


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

We'll see how it goes, won't we? You don't think Matt would be mad about your avatar, do you Princess?


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Princess & MissL - Your hubby's should be proud of how great you guys look!  It's not like any of these horny bastards can actually do anything other than look


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

I'll show you "just look".


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Princess & MissL - Your hubby's should be proud of how great you guys look!  It's not like any of these horny bastards can actually do anything other than look




Is that a challenge???

(kidding)


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'll show you "just look".


Who is it you are going to go "just look" at???  I don't think Matt would appreciate you just showing up at Princess' house, you know


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

I was talking/typing to you, Honey.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

uh-huh


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

You're gonna get it rough tonight baby.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Oh Miss Ledix... Matt might gett ticked off ..but thats about it!! HE really don't care! Your right Butterfly...he should be proud!!! 

And NO... He would not appreciate any guy at our doorstep!! Oh lord.. he would blow a fuse or two!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> And NO... He would not appreciate any guy at our doorstep!! Oh lord.. he would blow a fuse or two!


You'll have to show up at our place then.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Hey PB, nice rack!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

OMG I am SO sick of drinking water today...

I've downed 6 liters so far!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Re: all that water. How far is the bathroom from your desk? I'm so glad to not have to go to far to pee!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Me too... fortunately the bathroom is just down the hall 

It really sucks when you get a phone call right when you were about to walk out though


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

In case anyone looks for me Wed morning... have to give this quarterly training tomorrow from 8-noon so noone goes to jail for exporting illegally...    

See ya after lunch!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Its hard to read these journals with all these fine, umm, avatars.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

The training sounds interesting...what is it about? Exporting what?


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> The training sounds interesting...what is it about? Exporting what?


Well, since you asked...

We try to teach people working here at JSC that they can't export anything to a Foreign National/Company unless it complies with the U.S. State and Commerce Dept. Export Control Regulations.  Like they can't just mail some part for the Space Station to Italy or Japan without first classifying it.  We, the U.S., protect some technologies more than others.  My fit in this is keeping EC data off our Intranet and keeping Foreign Nationals without a requirement to know, off our websites.  The biggest kicker for them is to find out that any single person can be held personally liable if a violation occurs... we're talking big $$ and possibly jail.

Make sense?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Yes, it makes sense, and it sounds very cool!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

Well, training was relatively painless... we finished nearly an hour early


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Glad the training wasn't bad!! What else is new w/ you?
Meals??


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Glad the training wasn't bad!! What else is new w/ you?
> Meals??


Meals???  Oh yeah!

Hopefully it won't rain Sat. night... we're supposed to go to a party.  It's a baby shower but the guy that's hosting it is such a total partier... single, great job, house w/ pool and is ALWAYS going to or giving parties!

Please don't rain!!!  Please don't rain!!!  Please don't rain!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 5/29/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 4 small kolaches, 2 Krispy Kreme donuts  
Meal 3: 3oz tuna sandwich
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: grilled cheese
Meal 6: 4oz lean beef, hamburger bun, 1 graham cracker


I so need to do some cooking tonight... that tuna is way old!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

Should we cook the chicken or beef


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

both?


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Wednesday ~ 5/29/02*




Meal 2: 4 small kolaches, 2 Krispy Kreme donuts  

GIRL!! UMMMMMMM!!!   

I guess you were getting kinda hungry though in that training..is that why???


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

BUT DAMN, THAT SOUNDS SOOOOO YUMMY!!!  
way to go..now your making me crave that!!
Oh well!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

Yep, blame it on that mtg  

Plus I wasn't feeling so good and needed to eat something no matter how bad it was for my diet.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!

Your job sounds very interesting and complicated!  Right now I don't have enuf brain cells to understand it this afternoon, but will try tomorrow after coffee! LOL!

Kripy kreme, never had one simply because they don't have one in our state!  Just get right back on track, don't be too hard on yourself.  Eat a nice clean dinner tonight.  You'll do better tomorrow.

Your hubby, is having an identity crisis with his avatars...too funny! Emaciated Googly-Eyed Ethiopian, Vuluptious Boobs, Hot Cross Buns, ...and what's the latest, let me take a close look...oh yes the shower view.  Teehee! Never liked the scary Ethiopian look though...


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

The ethiopian is Boris Karloff from the 1930s movie The Mummy


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> The ethiopian is Boris Karloff from the 1930s movie The Mummy


I don't know why he liked that one... it scared poor Princess, gave her the creeps   Guess it's a guy thing


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Kripy kreme, never had one simply because they don't have one in our state!  Just get right back on track, don't be too hard on yourself.  Eat a nice clean dinner tonight.  You'll do better tomorrow.


We used to not have one here until about a 1.5 years ago.  Shipley's donuts is still my favorite


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

butterfly, fade, princess -- you guys should come up on June 8th and we'd all go to the NPC Ronnie Coleman Classic.

What do ya think??


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Good Morning Butterfly!! YOU are sooooo right about Shipleys Donuts..YUM..I agree..they totally beat out Krispy Kremes!!

Okay...back to thinking healthy right!! Damnit!

Fitgirl.. that would be a lot of fun...hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

That's an idea. I don't think we have anything going on. Have to get the boss lady to confirm that though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, let me know....I have the number and the information.    I could make all the arrangements if we plan on going.    

I think I might plan on going anyway.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Heya Butterfly~~ How are u today honey???? Hopefully great!!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Had a couple of mtgs this morning... now I'm at home... for, uh... lunch 

Be back in the office soon... l8tr!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

oh you suck!!! I KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING FOR LUNCH! 

 not fair!

just teasing w/ ya!
Chat w/ ya later when your Done!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Lunch?  Is that what we call it these days?

Hmmm, I wish I could go home for some....uh, lunch.  Trying to sell the home though.   How would it look if a realtor came in with some potential buyers and my hubby and I were there having.....lunch???


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

LMAO!!

They would say   SOLD!!!!!  REAL loud..thinking maybe they could have great lunches there too..like its in the air there or something


I know, I am lame!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Had a couple of mts this morning... now I'm at home... for, uh... lunch
> 
> Be back in the office soon... l8tr!



Hmmm Fade is back and Butterfly is at "lunch".... I don't know.. LOL


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

OH MY GOSH!!!

Butterfly........explain that!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MY GOSH!!!
> 
> Butterfly........explain that!



Yeah details... down and dirty details!!! Write it like you're writing to Penthouse...


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Fade was at home too... I swear!!!  He just logged in to show me the mods forum.... he thinks he's real special now


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

I was special before that, and I don't mean Special Olympic special.

Anyway Butterfly wanted to see...so there


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

Huh????? 



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade was at home too... I swear!!!  He just logged in to show me the mods forum.... he thinks he's real special now



Dear Penthouse, 

I know you've heard this before but it'so true. I never thought this could ever happen to me. 

My husband and I work really close to each other and occasionaly we meet at home for lunch. Well today we did exactly that. When I got home my husband greeted me in a very, very excited mood!! I could feel the excitement in the air.. oh I knew this was going to be one of those lunches you don't forget for some time! 

So he grabs me by the hand and starts leading me to the bedroom.. I'm already fumbling with my blouse and have my skirt nearly off by the time we get to the top of the stairs.  Just as we reach the top he turns to the den/computer room.  Oh yeah I'm think on the computer chair! When he sits me on that with my legs over his shoulders it's just magic.. hits me in the right spot every time.  

As he approaches the chair I make my move around him to sit down and he pushes me aside and sits down. Oh me on top, that I can handle. His face between my breasts.  

He sits down and then turns to the computer. I was now confused.  "Look" he says. "I can go in the Mod forum, sweet"

Like I said, never thought this could happen to me. 


Trying to get a nooner. 
Houston, TX.


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Asshole


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

THATS TOO FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

I'm with you up to the part about stopping to look at the mods forum...

We haven't christened your study yet, my love   I must get right on it... oh... um... *we* must get right on it


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm with you up to the part about stopping to look at the mods forum...
> 
> We haven't christened your study yet, my love   I must get right on it... oh... um... *we* must get right on it



I so love the way your wife thinks Fade....


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2002)

Damn, another perk to marriage!!!  Oh wait, thats happened to me before too, BUT I'M NOT MARRIED!!  

(But then again, it wasn't with Butterfly.....) 


   LOL


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

where are your meals today honey?? ( I know what lunch was~  )


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> where are your meals today honey?? ( I know what lunch was~  )



I'm not even gonna go there.....  nope.


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Butterfly...look


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 5/30/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: one of fade's yummy homemade with lean meat hamburgers
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: Belgium waffle, 2 scrambled eggs, 2% milk


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

your doing great today!! 
Have a good night!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

I'll try  

Fade's gonna kick my butt with our leg workout tonight.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Oh crap... just remembered I got my 6-week follow up appt w/ the gyn/ob in the morning... it's always something  

But on the up side... my co-workers and I are going to the Macarooni Grill for lunch


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Go home.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

butt, butt...


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

That's what I'm gonna have if you don't move it...your butt....hell, I'll have it even IF you move it.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Just be gentle with me...


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Got it


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Ok, I'm leaving now.  See you at home, sexy!!!


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Goodie goodie gum drop


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 5/30/02 (continued) 

Workout*

Hack Squats
140*10
180*10
270*10

Squats (1st time!)
95*10
135*10

Leg Press
230*10
230*10
230*10

Leg Extension
90*10
90*10
90*10

I haven't done a leg workout for 2 months and this one felt great!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

Hey that's some serious weights B, I AM impressed!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

No kidding!!  You got stong legs Butterfly! 

Oh yuck..did u have fun at the Dr.?? Is everything fine w/ your body?

LUCKY YOU~ Macarooni Grill~ Yum!! Enjoy it!! Eat some for me!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> No kidding!!  You got stong legs Butterfly!
> 
> Oh yuck..did u have fun at the Dr.?? Is everything fine w/ your body?
> ...


Thanks for that comment about legs!!!  I need all the positive feedback possible!

Macarooni Grill was yummy... the waiter sucked though.  We've gone there before for group lunches and we always seem to get bad service 

The Dr said everything was fine... we have to wait two cycles before we can start trying again.  Guess we'll just have to keep practicing


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey that's some serious weights B, I AM impressed!


Thanks!  You really think that's a lot???  I guess it doesn't seem that way to me b/c my 14 yr old son squats around 225 and fade squats 435.  I feel week next to them


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Hey Butterfly...girl your not weak at all!! You are doing GREAT!!!

That just sucks that you guys had bad service there....guess they didn't want a good tip! 

I'm sooo glad everything went fine at the Dr!!!!
AND REMEMBER~ practice MAKES PERFECT!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

have a great weekend!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

*Friday ~ 05/31/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: went to Macarooni Grill so I don't know portions exactly... small amount of spaghetti with 1.5 large meatballs.
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal/Snack 4: 2 servings Chez-It crackers
Meal 5: 1 cup Velvetta shells and cheese, 2% milk
Meal/Snack 6: 1 tbls PB, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Supposed to workout Sunday...

Hamstrings
Shoulders
Triceps


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Man, I am sooo starving.  No food here at work, so I'd better go home and eat something...

Darn... fade won't be there for another 2 hours


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Darn... fade won't be there for another 2 hours



doesn't give us much time...   he he


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> doesn't give us much time...   he he


You're SO bad


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> You're SO bad



How long do we have now??? he he


----------



## lina (May 31, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!

Feeling better today? Where is hubby?  Wow, you are one strong lady! You doing great!!!! 

Glad your doc's appt went well!  Yes, practice, practice, practice!

 Nite nite!

P.S. What happened to the world record? No wonder you were so tired!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Here's one "progress pic"


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

I lick them a lot. .. oh I mean Like, like them!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I lick them a lot. .. oh I mean Like, like them!!


Your challenge...

Say something nice that's non-pornal  

Bet you can't do it


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Your challenge...
> 
> ...



Uh,,,,,,  

Actually you do have very stong legs. Look at some of the other women journals. You're pushing some W8. 





























damn just thinking about those legs wrapped.....  oh damn.


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> damn just thinking about those legs wrapped.....  oh damn.


Ain't gonna happen


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Ain't gonna happen



What it wasn't pornal. I was think her legs wrapped around a horses body as it gallops accross sandy white beaches...


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Ain't gonna happen


Uh oh!  He's home


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

Bwaaahahahahaaaaa. Where's my Armalite?


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Bwaaahahahahaaaaa. Where's my Armalite?



Arma a what????


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

My AR-180.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

Oh that looks almost like my M-16. Loved that rifle. Could put 10 rounds in a paper plate from 50 yards..


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

The AR-18/180 was going to be the M-16s replacement.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh that looks almost like my M-16. Loved that rifle. Could put 10 rounds in a paper plate from 50 yards..



damn 500 yards... duh


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

YUK... boy talk in MY journal  

Next thing you'll know ya'll be talking about CARS


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

Did that already.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Did that already.



yeah but not in her journal. 

You have a pic of the Subaru??


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

No. I'd have to hunt one down on the net


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

such torture


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Me with my cousin...


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Me with my cousin...



Amazing how much you resemble Raggedy Ann 



> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No. I'd have to hunt one down on the net



Okay. I'd like to see it. Do you know what colors they offer?


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

I always liked this one...


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I always liked this one...



You're really killing my pornal thoughts here...  

I'm so glad I've taken so many pictures of Carter.. I so want him to be able to look through them and ahre them with his kids.


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

WRX 

The real bad boy is the sTi.

Another is the Mitsu EVO.

All wheel drive and 250-300hp fun fun fun.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I'm so glad I've taken so many pictures of Carter.. I so want him to be able to look through them and ahre them with his kids.


Oh totally!  

I've got tons of pics of Cory.  By the time he was 6 mos I had an entire album bulging full of pics of him and had to start another.  I'm so proud of him, he's the best kid anyone could ever ask for!

I could talk for days about him but I know it'd drive everyone nuts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah butterfly that is some nice weight.  And I thought that BEFORE I found out that you hadn't done legs heavy in a while!  Keep it up!  And don't forget its all relative.  If you are ever squating the same weight as fade, you will have some scary legs!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 1, 2002)

This is a good one of Cory.

I'll take another. This was form Feb.


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!

Your calves are looking awesome! 

Love looking at all your piccies! Your son is very handsome and you sound very proud of him!!  How old is he now? 

I am guilty for not getting my kids' albums in order...That's my next goal among many, LOL! 

fade: OH, no another scary avatar I see...what is it now?


----------



## Fade (Jun 2, 2002)

he's 14


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

My weekend sure didn't turn out as expected   I've got some kind of a rash that's very itchy and is slowly spreading.  Sounds gross, I know!!!  Fade thinks it's something I got when working in the yard  maybe.

Worse part is that I didn't get to go to me friends party and I can't go workout... can't even wear a bra!

I'm going to the doctor at 3 today, so we'll see.


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Got my PMs hmm?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... can't even wear a bra!



and that's bad because?????  

Sorry about the rash..  I used to get them all time from fruit trees, usually peaches. The insectisides they use I guess. 

Fade make sure to offer to rub lotion all over Butterfly, special attention to the sensitive areas .. both of them!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!
Sorry about the rash...that sucks!!!! I bet your itching like crazy!
Hope it gets better fast!! I know your miserable!~!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds like poison ivy??? Do you have that in your area?  We have tons of it here! Did you try Caladryl lotion or an Aveno bath to soothe the itch?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

ya it does sound like poison ivy!! Thats what Matt had a few weeks ago, and it was horrible!! OUCH!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

I did the yardwork on Monday and didn't see any bumps until Friday and according to WebMD;

"Usually, no visible reaction will occur the first time a person comes in contact with poison ivy, oak, or sumac. In fact, one may not even realize that contact has taken place. If a reaction (rash) does appear, it may be 7 to 10 days after the first exposure."


Although it still could be hives... must be fade's fault... all the stress he's been causing me lately


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

My meals for Sat & Sun were terrible.  No point in posting them 

*Monday ~ 6/3/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 2 slices toast
Meal 2: 2 scrambled eggs, 1 biscuit, 2% milk
Meal/Snack 3: 1/2 serving cheese-its
Meal 4: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 5: ???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

hey honey!~ Don't worry..yesterday I did bad too!!  But it was YUMMY!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> Although it still could be hives... must be fade's fault... all the stress he's been causing me lately


Thanks honey....love you too


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh darn, you weren't supposed to see that  

Love you!!!  I'm going to the dr now.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, Dr said it's some kind of poison something or other from the yard.  Gave me a steroid shot in the butt, some cream and allergy pills.

So, that means fade is off the hook


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Huh? Steroid shot? Never heard of that.  Well atleast you know it will go to work fast and hopefully get that rash outa you...

What were you doing in your garden?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What were you doing in your garden?


Hey that's right... I was weeding the flower beds b/c fade never seems to do a good job of it... so it *is* his fault after all  

Whew!  Thanks for helping me clear that up


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh way to go Fade, give our Beautiful Butterfly a rash!! GEEEEZ!!

I am only kidding, Ann I thought it sounded kinda like a  poison ivy rash!! Glad you got some good medicine for it!!

Hey, Tomorrow is my Gyno appt. WISH ME LUCK!! (Its at 3pm) with that new Dr.!! Just can't wait...ya right!
Have a good rest of the night!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Goodluck Princess!

Butterfly, oh he will have to make this up to you now...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Thank ya Lina!

Oh ya, they are going to hit the world record after she gets all healed!    

IF U CAN BEAT ME & MY HONEY

Kiddin' Butterfly!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

We'll do our best to catch your record  but we aren't as young as you and Matt were so no promises 

Good luck with your appt!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

okay age is all in the head..u guys are Still very young now, no EXCUSES!!  Just teasing

Thanks for the good luck wish..I will let ya know how it goes!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Just teasing?? About us being "Still very young"?

That's was sooooo nice Princess.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Just teasing?? About us being "Still very young"?
> 
> That's was sooooo nice Princess.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Sheesh Princess... just cause I'm like 10 years older than you, you don't gotta rub it in


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Honey, I just realized how sad we are....no kids no gym and here we are spending quality time online...in different rooms.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sheesh Princess... just cause I'm like 10 years older than you, you don't gotta rub it in


Oh but Butterfly you're not even in your prime yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Oh but Butterfly you're not even in your prime yet!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I hope I've got many good years to look forward to.  To tell you the truth I'd never want to be 22 again.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Oh I hope I've got many good years to look forward to.  To tell you the truth I'd never want to be 22 again.



If you're anything like my GF who is a couple years older than me.. you will wear poor Fade out over the next 10 years!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 4, 2002)

COOL!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Fade, if she wears you out and you need a pinch hitter to give you a break.  

J/K


----------



## Fade (Jun 4, 2002)

As much of a horn dog as I am...not sure it'll happen.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Very sweet of you to offer, Craig


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh lordy... you took my comment last night the wrong way...I meant I was teasing about the hole topic..of trying to Beat Matt and Me!~! I Really Do think you guys do!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

I know Princess, it's just so much fun giving you a hard time


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

I know!! Its easy giving me a hard time! HEY I went to the Dr. this morning..change of their plans..read my journal!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Will do!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

I rather enjoy watching Butterfly give P a HARD time.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Butterfly*
> 
> Very sweet of you to offer, Craig



You are most welcome m'lady. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 6/4/02*

Didn't sleep too good last night... too many itchies.  Slept late this morning.

Meal 1: 2 scrambled eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, OJ
Meal 2: cheez-its
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: macarooni and cheese, 4.25 oz chicken breast, 3 oreos
Meal 5: 1 tbls PB, 2% milk

Don't think I could wear enough clothes to go to the gym so I'm planning on working out at home tonight.  No cardio though, I don't want to sweat that much and spread this poison whatever.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

hey honey, good idea on not sweating!!! that will spread that stuff soooo fast!!
Have a great afternoon and thank u sooo much for all your advice!! Your very knowledgable!! I appreciate it  sweetie!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Have a great afternoon and thank u sooo much for all your advice!! Your very knowledgable!! I appreciate it  sweetie!!


Must be because of my old age


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

oh damn...HUSH IT!!! No its not because your a few yrs smarter than me! You just always give me the best advice..your just good at that!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Did P say damn?  What's this world coming to???


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

I think I must the oldest around here.  How are old are you all, ok you don't have to tell moi, but I'm 37, 38 in a few... 

But, I'm glad I found fitness and nutrition to keep me from using the walker for now! LOL! I've found the fountain of youth through my weights and da chickie!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_I think I must the oldest around here.  How are old are you all, ok you don't have to tell moi, but I'm 37, 38 in a few...



Children.    When your start getting Carbon dated like Craig you can complain about being old.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

LoL!!! I did say damn!! DAMN DAMN DAMN!

It just might freeze tonight huh TP!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

If you really want to see how old everyone is you can click on the calendar button on the toolbar on the very top of the page... it shows everyone's b-day.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I I've found the fountain of youth through my weights and da chickie!



uhm da chickie??? details, details!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Hope the itch gets better soon butterfly! What happened to our avatar-strike?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hope the itch gets better soon butterfly! What happened to our avatar-strike?


I thought the idea was to not post anymore progress pics until Kuso and TP post some pics of themselves.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay..no more progress pics...I thought we talked about taking our avatars down...okay...well, let's put something in our sigs about it. Let me know if you think that's cool and I'll PM you about it!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> let's put something in our sigs about it. Let me know if you think that's cool and I'll PM you about it!


Sounds like a plan!!!  Got any ideas???  Why don't you PM me and Princess and Lina!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

All you ladies..check your PMs!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I thought the idea was to not post anymore progress pics until Kuso and TP post some pics of themselves.



Where did this come from?  And I JUST NOW noticed your sig -- "We, the ladies of IM Forums, have pledged to not post any more pictures of ourselves until the following men post pictures of themselves...Kuso, Twin Peak...more to be named later!"

Kuso, what the deal, there is a conspiracy against us!  They are even doing it cloak and dagger style ala PMing.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't see the problem here...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Aren't they cute!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh, sooooo nicely sparkly clean, washed and combed and HANDSOME BOYS!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Me either  

You 2 post pics of yourselves and we'll stop protesting


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks lina!

I gotta fill my pic posting need somehow


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

How do they grow up so fast???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Alright now you've all got the same damn sig!?!?!?  WTF?  Conspiracy I tell you.  And Butterfly and Lina have even taken to BOLDING our names.

I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, if you won't succumb to peer pressure.... how about the request of half a dozen purty ladies???


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure....




Surprise surprise...look who was the ring leader yet again  Miss P....you truely are a horn dog 

Stay with it TP, don`t cave in man  I`m sure we can last longer than they can


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

This is not a 'horndog' issue, this is a fairness issues. You (and others) always ask us to post pics, but will not post pics of yourselves. Thanks to lina and butterfly (and hopefully FG and Princess when they get here) for the UNITY!  

And good morning by the way! I meant to tell you that I'm sorry if the last couple of my posts directed to you were telling you to shut up.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> This is not a 'horndog' issue, this is a fairness issues. You (and others) always ask us to post pics, but will not post pics of yourselves. Thanks to lina and butterfly (and hopefully FG and Princess when they get here) for the UNITY!
> 
> And good morning by the way! I meant to tell you that I'm sorry if the last couple of my posts directed to you were telling you to shut up.



Good morning  and stop trying to be sweet after starting this  

Whatelse can I say......guilty! BUT I have never conspired with others to get theirs...you girls have take this to a whole new level


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

> We, the ladies of IM Forums, have pledged to not post any more pictures of ourselves until the following men post pictures of themselves...Kuso, Twin Peak...more to be named later!"



Arrrggh, this is serious. You two are making all of us men suffer because you won't post pics.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

craig...thats just what they want you to think 

They`ll keep posting em.....I`d put money on it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

That would be a losing bet, kuso. Trust me.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

You know what, I REALLY don`t think so


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Alright now you've all got the same damn sig!?!?!?  WTF?  Conspiracy I tell you.  And Butterfly and Lina have even taken to BOLDING our names.
> 
> I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure, I will not succumb to peer pressure....





> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Hmmm.... getting ready to post some pics I see!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2002)

Better start posting your pics guys!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

HEY!!!! I AM ADDING IT TO MY SIG TOO!! 

Go ahead Kuso, Put money on it! We will not post pics!!

Morning Miss Ledix, Butterfly, Fitgirl, Lina, Nikegurl, Nikegirl....


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

You will 

You can`t help yourselves


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

STOP DREAMING SOOO BIG KUSO...

GO TAKE PICTURES, WHAT ARE U.... AFRAID????


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

Really, we are really a nice bunch of gals...we won't tear you apart!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Where is butterfly???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

_...BIG YAWN, STRECTH, BITCH, MOAN..._

Sorry I'm late this morning... just got up an hour ago   I really dig this working from home stuff


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Shes Online!!
Hey Butterfly whats up in your world?? I love the pics of the boys, they are sooo CUTE!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

I didn't know you were working from home!!
Thats soooo awesome!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I didn't know you were working from home!!
> Thats soooo awesome!!!


Yeah... been too itchy and it's too hard to wear proper clothing for work.

But I do have to go in tomorrow... got two meetings


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn... the cable just bugged and it's time for All My Children


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY!!!! I AM ADDING IT TO MY SIG TOO!!
> 
> Go ahead Kuso, Put money on it! We will not post pics!!
> ...


Add Mochy to our list of supporters...

And we got the following male support too, thanks guys!
Fade
Pitboss
Craig


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I thought mochy posted a pic before.


that's what I meant to say...  I changed it.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

What??? How did I become a supporter of this strike.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

oh you lucky little goober watching soaps while working!! 
That sucks your still itchy!! Sorry honey!! Hope it goes away fast! ~ Do u watch One life to Live too??~ That use to be my FAVE!

later babe


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> What??? How did I become a supporter of this strike.





> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Arrrggh, this is serious. You two are making all of us men suffer because you won't post pics.



You mean you DON'T want to see scantily clad pics of us ladies


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, yes I do, but I, I mean, well, arrrggggh. Alright I support this.  

That's blackmail you know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

What? All My Children? What?? I watch that, too!! I usually tape it on Friday's and watch it over the weekend, but I keep up with the summaries online.

I met Josh Duhamel (Leo) once...well, not really. I have a picture somewhere...I can post it if you want. It's not sexy so it will be okay to post...you know that Cameron Matheson (Ryan) and Mark Consuelos (Mateo) are leaving the show, right? And Josh is leaving after his contract is up...to do movies. He's such a hottie!! 

Gosh, you just opened a whole new topic girl!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Here we go...he did a Q&A and an autograph session here a while ago (aver a year). I didn't want to wait in line to meet him so this is the closet I got to taking a picture with him!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

OMG... Ryan can't leave!!!  He is such a hottie!  I really miss Jillian... I adored her character.

Cable just came back on so I missed it today   And I only caught broken up pieces of One Life To Live


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

One more pic...I know the boys will like this one since Josh is talking to a hottie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh...and you thought you were pale???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

Uh can you move out the way you're blocking my veiw!!!!! 

Although I must say that shirt fits you rather well


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

PB, when are you gonna change your avatar?  It kind of defeats the whole point of posting no fleshy pics


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

great pics Miss Ledix!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PB, when are you gonna change your avatar?  It kind of defeats the whole point of posting no fleshy pics



Hey I'm supporting your cause so I can see more pics of the beautiful ladies we have here at IM... but that doesn't mean I have to join you all!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

err.. missL ..did you forget? We're not supposed to post pics of ourselves...----> read your siggie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

ROTFL..at PB having the sig! 

Princess..thanks! Josh Duhamel is such a hottie! And Lance was so cool to go with me to the event.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Lina, I figured it was okay since it wasn't a nearly naked photo. I will probably take it down shortly...


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ROTFL..at PB having the sig!
> 
> Princess..thanks! Josh Duhamel is such a hottie! And Lance was so cool to go with me to the event.



If I was a newbie, I'd think PB was a woman...from his pics and his siggie! LOL! 

nice pics missL!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Lina, I figured it was okay since it wasn't a nearly naked photo. I will probably take it down shortly...


You can't do that!! Once they have been posted they have to stay.. new rule I read some where...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL @ PB..what kind of trick were you trying to pull?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

The first pic can stay...since it's my face only and we all know the boys don't really care about that!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Here is a nice pic.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn you craig...!!!! How'd you get that?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Right click, save as...  

You sure are a cutie, rather buxom too.  

I will take it down.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Thank you for you cooperation Craig. Correction...I *was* rather buxom. I am smaller since losing weight. But not too small!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Your are most welcome.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_I will take it down.



HEY!!!  TOO FAST!!!!      SHARE!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Too late!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

As I said, you`ll keep posting, you cackling ladies just can`t help youselves


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

kuso, you could care less about the pic I posted...not enough skin showing for you!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

you truely think so little of me


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Either way, I would have won that bet already


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for your support Craig!!!

I was soooo hoping Kuso wouldn't be quick enough to see that second one of our big buxom MissL


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, thanks for the email craig


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm not big busted anymore. I'm just right!  

Whatever kuso...!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Your welcome butterfly, and Miss LeDix you won't hear any complaints from me about the before, you were just right back then. Yummy.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

i think we can count on dvlmn666 to join the cause.  (i'll alert him)

interesting timing....my photos were going to be ready to go up in the next 3-4 days.  they aren't "all that" but they are in a bikini.  if i were in better shape we could use this as ammunition.  damn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> interesting timing....my photos were going to be ready to go up in the next 3-4 days.  they are in a bikini.



alright Kuso, caugh em up. It's not fair that you even think about denying us the chance of seeing nikegurl's pix.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i think we can count on dvlmn666 to join the cause.  (i'll alert him)
> 
> interesting timing....my photos were going to be ready to go up in the next 3-4 days.  they aren't "all that" but they are in a bikini.  if i were in better shape we could use this as ammunition.  damn!




I think you cause is a worthy one and one that is well deserved. However considering how many pics I have posted of my myself, from Super PB to ones in my white boxer breifs that i felt were a little to revealing at most.. I think it's only fair that I be treated with thanks for my willingness to post my pictures and for being as supportive as possible here. I was the first male IM member to change his signature. 

So in return I ask only this.. email me your pics so I am not denied.  r69runner@yahoo.com 

I give my word that I will not share... ever!!!! Albob knows this to be true.... an he's still pissed at me!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

PB, I respect and appreciate your support for The Cause. However, I must politely decline your offer of me to mail you pics. Perhaps another one of the lovely ladies here will take you up on that.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> PB, I respect and appreciate your support for The Cause. However, I must politely decline your offer of me to mail you pics. Perhaps another one of the lovely ladies here will take you up on that.



I can't go without for too long!!! 

What's it gonna take if Kuso and Twin Peak don't give in???  We need to compromise here. You know a back up offer. 

What nudes? Is that what it'll take??


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

PB - we'll all agree (I think) that you've done your part.
it's out of your hands now.  TP and Kuso have to come through


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes, PB... even Fade has had his perfectly shaped, firm, tan, (oh, I digress)... uh, ass all over this board... and we ladies do appreciate both your efforts.

What would be a good compromise???  Good question!  And we are open for suggestions!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2002)

Well that sucks.. I was all prepared too! Had Fade all pumped up about posting nude pics of himself for this effort....  Oh well we gave it our best.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well that sucks.. Had Fade all pumped up....  Oh well we gave it our best.



What... did you get him drunk, too  

He sure doesn't remember that...









and why wasn't I invited


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

compromise....hmmm, if BOTH kuso and TP agree i'd accept photos up to 5 years old.  think that would help convince them?

not sure if the rest of the group on this mission would agree though


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 6/5/02*

Slept late...

Meal 1:  4 slices turkey bacon, 1 small pancake, 2% milk
Meal 2:  Isopure shake
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: 4 oz lean beef, hamburger bun
Meal 5: Isopure shake


 the cable is still out


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> compromise....hmmm, if BOTH kuso and TP agree i'd accept photos up to 5 years old.  think that would help convince them?
> 
> not sure if the rest of the group on this mission would agree though



Nope sorry.  And this is getting way out of hand!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

DO U HAVE CABLE YET?? MAN THAT SUXS!!
HAVE A GREAT NIGHT HONEY PIE


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> compromise....hmmm, if BOTH kuso and TP agree i'd accept photos up to 5 years old.  think that would help convince them?




Couldn`t even if I wanted to.....which I don`t. 

I don`t even live in the same hemisphere as the place my kids pic`s are.

I`d consider a compromise and MAY post some of my daughter


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Couldn`t even if I wanted to.....which I don`t.
> 
> I don`t even live in the same hemisphere as the place my kids pic`s are.
> ...


Why are you afraid to post pics of yourself?  Do you have some horrid skin disorder, are you a dwarf, the elephant man???  What gives?  Nobody really cares what you look like... that wasn't the point.

We all just want to have a little fun!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I would love to see a pic of your daughter!  Half Japanese,...and what's the other half?  I bet she's a doll!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!



How are you this morning?  Are those snakes poisonous?  ewww...scary... what do they eat? mice?

I like your snack for yesterday...yum....I just finished some tortilla chips just now... LOL! fallen off the horse today... but jumping back on soon!

see ya!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

The other half is Australian ......I`ll post em here if Butterfly doesn`t mind.

BTW...where are you from?


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm an orphan....







no kiddin'. 

I'm Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and my husband is Caucasian. Sooo our kids are hybrids too.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

I am ready for pics of the kusoness princess. But I also want pics of kuso himself, you shady character!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

LOL at the shady comment...I kinda like that 

Hybrids is a nice way of putting it....over here they call them half`s  doesn`t sound so bad, but they are sometimes treated as half a person too


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

hmmmm....yes, I could imagine that could be difficult being treated like a half person, not fully Japanese.  Makes me sad to think of that....


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Seeing as I`m the Aussie half, it just makes me pissed to see it........luckily she started going to an International Kindergarden this year...so there are lots of "half`s" as well as Japanese and kids from all over...it`s very good for her.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

Post away Kuso... don't forget the one of your daughter!

I think hybrids are the prettiest people... fade and my son Cory are both half caucassion and half mexican and look how pretty they are


----------



## Fade (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm a half breed. Mexican (wassapining puta?) and caucasian (hello)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Butterfly!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lina!!!

No the snakes are not poisonous... they are Ball Pythons and pythons are constrictors.  Fade says they are sweet... maybe for now but I told him they had to go when they get full grown.

I love my cheez-its... only like 18g carbs, 4 g protein, no sugar and one serving is 27 crackers!


----------



## Fade (Jun 6, 2002)

Lina,

The snakes eat cute little white mice.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi Ann!!

I like those Cheez- its too!! Yum!! I always forget to buy them though!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

no thanks not in my house! mice and snakes...icky! 

Right now we are trying to grow frogs... got them as eggs....3 hatched.... 1 tadpole had (emphasis had) grown all 4 legs, still had its tail but croaked this morning.  Had a burial in the toilet bowl, with solemn prayer... now 2 left... when they become full grown frogs I won't know what to do with them jumping all over the place... I may have to mail it to the ball pythons for dessert..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL at the shady comment...I kinda like that
> 
> Hybrids is a nice way of putting it....over here they call them half`s  doesn`t sound so bad, but they are sometimes treated as half a person too



that totally sucks dude,


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Just popping in to see if any pics of The Kuso Princess can be seen....

Kuso, finally off to bed?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

No pics yet Lina 

Maybe when he wakes up


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Busy day Butterfly?

Haven't seen you around much today...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

*Thursday ~6/6/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 1 cup green peas, 4oz chicken breast
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure shake, 1/4 EAS protein bar, little bit of coke
Meal 5: 4oz lean beef, hamburger bun, 2% milk


I had this dream this morning as I kept hitting the snooze button the I was late for my 10:15 mtg... I woke up at 9:15... so it almost came true


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 6/6/02

WORKOUT (weight times reps)*

Bench Press
65x10
75x10
85x10

Incline Bench Press - Machine
70x10

Incline Bench Press - DB
20x10
20x10

DB Lat Raises
15x10
15x10
15x10

Skull Crushes
30x10
30x10
30x10

Shrugs
30x10

Wrist Curls
15x10 per wrist

BB Curls (think I'll increase next time)
30x10
30x10
30x10


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey butterfly, I am sure fade can comment on this but it appears from your reps (always 10) that you are not pushing yourself hard enough and that you just stop at 10 reps and not because you reach muscular failure.  Looks to me like you should be uping all your weights and go for 10 but fail around 8-9 or so.


----------



## Fade (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, some she brings close to failure and others she could use more weight on.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

I've been thinking about that lately... 

I really didn't want to sweat too much last night b/c I'm afraid of the poison something or other spreading... it did anyway... I keep getting new little bumps 

Thanks!!!

_where are your pics???_


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> _where are your pics???_



Still hounding?  While I am having fun frustrating you all, I did say AFTER my cut cycle?  While I feel pretty good now (from 215 to 200) I'd rather wait until its over.  If I knew how to post a pic from an email (without storing it on my harddrive at work) I'd post a pic of my "Twin Peaks", if people were interested.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Still hounding?  While I am having fun frustrating you all, I did say AFTER my cut cycle?  While I feel pretty good now (from 215 to 200) I'd rather wait until its over.  If I knew how to post a pic from an email (without storing it on my harddrive at work) I'd post a pic of my "Twin Peaks", if people were interested.


I don't mean to "hound" 

You can email me or fade the pic and we'll post it.  Why are you worried about saving it to your harddrive?  There are ways to erase the... uh... evidence.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Heya Butterfly!! How are u today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

I suppose because I am just not that computer savy.  But for some reason no one believes that.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I suppose because I am just not that computer savy.  But for some reason no one believes that.


That's ok... thank goodness for us techies everyone isn't computer savvy.

I posted Princess' wedding pics for her, remember?  I'd be glad to scan and/or post your pics too!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

When you take new pics and go to get them developed make sure you check the box that says you want them to put the pics on a disc for you, too.

Then you only have to worry about resizing them before posting and most of the mods can help with that If I'm not around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That's ok... thank goodness for us techies everyone isn't computer savvy.
> 
> I posted Princess' wedding pics for her, remember?  I'd be glad to scan and/or post your pics too!



I am sure you will!   

Actually I have a digital camera, I just have to figure out how to use it!!!

Can I post a pic directly from an email?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Can I post a pic directly from an email?


I can't think of how you could post a pic from an email... you have to download it to either your hardrive or a disc.


Below is a test... ignore it...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

and therein lies my problem!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

I think I figured it out!!!

I posted the pic above straight from my yahoo email account!

What email service do you use?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

TP, get your pictures on a disk, send butterfly an email and attach a picture from the floppy to the email. butterfly will post it. You can send it to me if you want. Not trying to be a smart a$$ or anything.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't even see how to add a pic here....what do I click (see how lame I am!)


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

When you reply to a post it says "Attach file:", then you can click on the browse button. Go to your floppy disk and pick the file you want.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

Or you could just forward me the email...

agarison@yahoo.com


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> When you reply to a post it says "Attach file:", then you can click on the browse button. Go to your floppy disk and pick the file you want.



Well, if this worked you now have a picture of "Twin's Peaks"....mine may come after my cutting cycle.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

awwwwwwww how cute.  nice pic dude


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

AAHHHH, they are sooooo cute. Good job TP, and I am sure your wife did some work also.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

I so love babies!!!  and twins to boot!!!

Thanks for sharing!


So, your pics will come in 2 weeks ???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> AAHHHH, they are sooooo cute. Good job TP, and I am sure your wife did some work also.



She did AND HAS indeed!  Thanks,


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I so love babies!!!  and twins to boot!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> ...



well its 3 weeks and we shall see


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> well its 3 weeks and we shall see


I'm willing to wait


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

*Friday ~ 6/7/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3.75oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: Hopefully chicken fajitas!!!  yum!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

OH YUM.. CHICKEN FAJITAS SOUNDS YUMMY!! 
Damn, I wish Matt didn't have to work till 11:30PM-- what the heck am I gonna do??!!!

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND ANN & JOHN!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

TP...the babies are cuteness!

butterfly, I agree with P, fajitas sound yummyness! You guys have the kids this weekend?


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2002)

Yup, both are here. 

Cory is leaving for camp in the morining.


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Well, if this worked you now have a picture of "Twin's Peaks"....mine may come after my cutting cycle.



LMAO!!

Great pic TP  They look great.

I couldn`t have guessed thats where your name came from........I was expecting either a set of boobs, or a double bi`s pic 

Anyway, here`s one of my daughter. ( thanx dino  )


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

And one more


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

Wow....posting pic`s could become habit forming


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

lol, hey dude, cute girl.


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanx man 

BTW sorry for taking off mid conversation yesterday.......the shop down the road started a egg sale so I had to run


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

lol not a prob, I missed out for a bit to, dude decided to stop by and had to help him with his laptop. 

Some days it sucks to be a tech, but hell kept drinkin the whole time so wasn't all bad. lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL....another man with his priorities straight


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2002)

What a cute little girl, Kuso. 

Butterfly is gonna love those pics.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

AWW, Kuso, That girl is sooo cute!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 9, 2002)

kuso, she is adorable! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

You`re welcome, and thanks. To NG and Fade too


----------



## lina (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Everyone!! 

Hi Butterfly!!! How was your weekend?

TP, your babies are adorable!!! Sooo cute!! Are they boys?  I see a blue sheet in the background.... How old are they now?

Kuso, your daughter is adorable!! I see a hint of red hair there or is it just my eyes? She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> TP, your babies are adorable!!! Sooo cute!! Are they boys?  I see a blue sheet in the background.... How old are they now?
> 
> Kuso, your daughter is adorable!! I see a hint of red hair there or is it just my eyes? She is beautiful!!!



Thanks lina!  Yeah, two great boys!  They are twelve weeks but were about 7 or so in that pic.

Thanks Miss L.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LMAO!!
> ...




Kuso, she's adorable!

Actually I came up with the name having a double meaning, the boys and the double bis (maybe I'll post one of these....) and then you mentioned the boobs idea and I thought that fit well too!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Kuso,

Your daughter is so cute.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Kuso,
> 
> Your daughter is so cute.



Isn't craig just the big teddy bear?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks, TP I guess I can be a Teddy Bear.   My 8 year old niece has a crush on me. It is so cute. Well got to go to a meeting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, nothing wrong with that....and I'll bet I am not the first to say so.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

awwwwww!! KUSO SHES SOOO PRETTY!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Princess, and TP and craig, and lina 

TP....I`m still laughing at my own shock at your pic.......that was the last thing I would have thought of


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

oh!! TWIN PEAK~ I just saw your baby picture~~~ they are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Morning Kuso~ Your welcome!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Morning 

Keep that up and I`ll post some more


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks P!

Kuso, I am glad I gave you a laugh!

I hope butterfly doesn't mind us cluttering up her journal....oh well, she did start this!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Kuso ~ Your little girl has got the cutest little face... I could just pinch those cheeks right off!!!  What a little angel!!!  How old is she?

You guys can clutter up my journal with baby/kid pics ANYTIME!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

I dropped Cory off yesterday morning so he could go to Boy Scout camp.  He was really excited about it but a little nervous too since he is going to be "staffing" these next two weeks.  I'm so proud of him for wanting to volunteer for this.  He's such a great kid!!!  I don't know how I'm going to get thru these next 2 weeks   Hopefully, it'll go by fast.

We all wrote him letters and I'm sending them and some chocolate chip cookies to him today.  I know he'll like getting those cookies!

Geesh... I better stop talking about him... makes me miss him more!

Cory's Scout Pic


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

*Monday ~ 6/10/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 4oz pork chop, 1 cup green peas
Meal/Snack 3: Cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: ??? probably barbecue chicken breast


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Love them cheez-its huh?

Which Isopure?  The RTD ot the packet or just the podwer from the container?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

yum yum on the meals today!!
You do have a great ( and cute) son!! Hes going to have a lot of fun at the Boy scout camp! Thats So grown up of him to volunteer! You guys are doing great raising him! 
That was sooo sweet of you to send cookies to him, LET ME GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS TOO!!  just kiddin


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Love them cheez-its huh?
> 
> Which Isopure?  The RTD ot the packet or just the podwer from the container?


The powder from the container.  Although fade came home the other day with a RTD fruit punch which was really good!!!  I might have to get a few of those.


----------



## Fade (Jun 10, 2002)

Are we going to the gym tonight?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks P...

Me send you cookies   I'm still waiting for you to send me those bikini pics to post


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

I didn't like the RTD, but I use the powder -- zero carbs zero fat!

(won't comment on the bikini pics)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

awwwwwww thanks TP for not commenting!

Damn, I know Ann! I actually forgot about them!!  Sorry!
didn't want the cookies anyway..***** tapping my fingers***

BTW~ Thats the same Isopure I use TP..0 carb, 0 fat..2 scoops are 50g. of protein, 200 calories!! 
COOL~ I like strawberry!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

P, when are you going to take that sig down....everyone is doing it!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Are we going to the gym tonight?


I'm leaving in a minute so call me babe!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Fine TP~~ I took it down!

Bye Butterfly..where ya off to?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

bank...post office...ortho...home...gym...home...sleep...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW!! BUSY CHICK!!!!! 
Have fun!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Fine TP~~ I took it down!



See Kuso, the Jedi Mind Trick


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

I am the only Jedi around here!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 10, 2002)

I purchased the pink, clear Isopure shake in a glass bottle. It is one of the most disgusting things I have ever tasted. I don't see how you people drink those.


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, I guess the debate is over! TP, can't wait for your pics!  I will post mine too if I'm worthy at the end of June or begin July.

will change my siggie now....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Miss Ledix, your right its gross plain!! YUKE! I always have to LITERALLY DOWN IT and hold my knows, and chase it w/ Water...lots of water!!
But when I am at home, I mix it w/ strawberries, 1/2 a bananna, or milk..and ITs MUCH better!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Miss Ledix, your right its gross plain!! YUKE! I always have to LITERALLY DOWN IT and hold my knows, and chase it w/ Water...lots of water!!
> But when I am at home, I mix it w/ strawberries, 1/2 a bananna, or milk..and ITs MUCH better!




   Hold your "knows"....very funny!!!!!


----------



## dino (Jun 11, 2002)

Kuso.......She is adorable......How cute!  (but I've already told you that...)

Now post a pic of YOU!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks dino (again  ) and butterfly  She`s 3 1/2.

And dino.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

Awww....I just saw the babies TP.  I can't believe it....they are so darling!!

Kuso -- your little girl is such a doll baby!!

I love babies too Ann......


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks fitbabe!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Those Isopure RTDs in the glass bottles come in fruit punch, apple melon, grape, and I think one other flavor.

As far as the powder... I mix that with 2% milk not water...yuk... Using milk gives it a shake consistency...YUM


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's another one of my baby boy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

What a doll face!!   
How old is he now?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

*14*  

Growing up way too fast


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

oh lord.. I can't believe I said that TWIN PEAK~~ "Hold Your KNOWS" OOPS ... MEANT TO SAY "NOSE"~~ DUH!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh you did, never would have guessed!!!

Butterfly -- I'll bet it they do grow up fast!  I have noticed that a bit already (but only a bit!)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Too fast indeed!  Now look at him...


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Ooh, so handsome Butterfly!

Those highschool girlies must be calling your house often! 

 Does he have a girlfriend (that you know of)?  How are the teenage years? I heard horror stories bout them and dread to see them approach for my kiddies...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks!!!  I told him for years that he was a little hottie but he'd always say that I had to say that b/c I'm his mom... this year he finally figured it out!  He had the teachers wrapped around his finger as well as all the little girls.  I told him his power was to be used for good and not evil purposes 

I've tried to teach him that inner beauty is just as important as outer beauty... and that he was going to have a lot of pretty little bimbo girls wanting to "go out" with him just b/c he is so cute.  I told him to wait... be picky... and choose carefully.  I think he's done very well this 8th grade year in only going out with two girls.  Unfortunately, it's a hard lesson to learn just how fickle teenage girls can really be 

BTW, when we moved into our new home last year I had a second phone line put in for him...ok it was so we could actually get to use the phone on occasion, too 

You know, I've heard horror stories about teenagers as well but the worse thing we ever really have to fuss about is not picking up his stuff (but he's actually better at it than fade) and what teenager do you not have to tell that too.  I think I've been blessed... although I can't imagine why... with the most wonderful son there has ever been.

God I really miss him now


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Ann, you have been super blessed with him!! He sounds like a great kid! That was a good idea putting the extra phone line in..that line will be ringing off the wall in the next few years!!! 

Poor guy..teenage girls can be very very cruel!!!!! I hope he don't get hurt by them!!  I know I was a little brat myself w/ the boys!  Fun for us, not for them though!!! 

You are doing great!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Stace!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

P, you were a brat!?!?!?  (kidding....)


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Your son sounds like a good boy! Not boy, well young man! And he's blessed with a great mom! It is great that you teach him the right things, that's important!  

I know what you mean about picking up after your son.  I already am having problems with mine...and he's only 6! But at that age they have loads of toys, and junk!  I am forever throwing things away that he doesn't realy uses, and just collects.  He finally agreed with me and gave me veto powers to throw things away.  He was collecting odd things like bread tags, receipts, tags from clothes, stickers from the fruit that we buy, LOL, he was a collector of JUNK and weird things! We tell him in his previous life he must've grown up in the Depression Era!!! 

You are right that girls can be fickle.  I know my son would probably marry the first girl that he dates since he's soooo sensitive.. hopes no one breaks his heart...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

ya Tp I WAS a Brat!! LoL!! I just was a flirt, and never wanted a boyfriend!!  Till I got into college..then all hell broke loose!!

YOUR WELCOME BUTTERFLY!!  have a great night girl!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 6/25/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3 scrambled eggs, 4 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk
Meal/Snack 3: 1 tbls PB, 2% milk, 3 chocolate chip cookies, cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure RTD fruit punch
Meal 5: hamburger, skillet queso (from Chili's, yum!)


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ya Tp I WAS a Brat!! LoL!! I just was a flirt, and never wanted a boyfriend!!  Till I got into college..then all hell broke loose!!



Now see those are the women I liked!!!!! No.. I like!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ya Tp I WAS a Brat!! LoL!! I just was a flirt, and never wanted a boyfriend!!  Till I got into college..then all hell broke loose!!
> 
> YOUR WELCOME BUTTERFLY!!  have a great night girl!



We all know you are a horndog....that is well documented!  Hey, at least you are honest!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 6/11/02 continued

Workout*

Squats (weight time reps)
115x10 (warm-up)
135x15
155x10
135x12

Leg Press
230x15
230x15

Stiff-Legged Deadlift (haven't done this in months)
65x10
70x12
65x12

Hamstring Curl
80x15
20x15 (left & rt each)
20x12 (left & rt each)
60x12
_I was surprised at how quickly my legs burned out doing the single leg curls!_

Standing Calf Raises
50x12
50x10
50x8
50x10 (burned out)

Knee Raises
1 set of 12 reps

Those squats kicked my butt!!!  I think next time I'll do a lower weight with more reps... Fade says it's fine but I still think I should go lower and work on getting a better form.

TP ~ did those highers reps just for you


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

LoL~~ at TP!! Yep I am a horndog..but so is Butterfly, and Fitgirl!!   I think its something to be proud of! 

Awesome workout Butterfly!!! I BET those squats kicked your butt! Great job.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

Butterfly,

It is wonderful to hear that your son is doing so well. It is funny to hear about the girls, my younger stepson is 14 and apparently the girls think he is a hottie. He has girls calling him constantly. He was raised primarily by his mother, so he likes to talk, oh boy does he like to talk. I guess the girls like it that he likes to talk, because the other boys don't talk. He has about 20 pairs of shoes. 

I am sure your son makes you so proud. I know I would be.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks Craig!!!

It just occurred to me... his best friend since first grade... his name is Craig and he's sweet too!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 6/12/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 4oz pork chop, 1 cup green peas
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: grilled cheese sandwich, 2% milk, 1 oreo
Meal/Snack 6: 1 tbls PB


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday ~ 6/11/02 continued
> Those squats kicked my butt!!!  I think next time I'll do a lower weight with more reps... Fade says it's fine but I still think I should go lower and work on getting a better form.
> 
> TP ~ did those highers reps just for you  *


*

Nice job  Glad to hear it.  I wouldn't go with more reps than that (unless you know that your legs respond better to such high reps); rather, I'd keep the squats in the 8-12 rep range and keep increasing the weight.  But yes, make sure you are going deep enough (seems like you already know this)  and your form is solid.  Keep up the good work!*


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks TP!!!

Don't have any leg shots... uh... that I can post... but did you see my calves pic a few pages back (page 13)???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Just looked, and you are doing great!  Hard to believe you are just getting back to a regular routine.


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey girlie
I said it before but i'll say it again...you are one strong girlie...

Looking good! 

Where are your veggies? You need to eat some greens!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't have any leg shots... uh... that I can post... but did you see my calves pic a few pages back (page 13)???



Oh cum no.. I'm sure you can find a leg shot that's postable.. 

and yeah I saw them calves... looking fine!! Would look even better in a short skirt and some high heels... me and my damn shoe fetish.. LOL


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey girlie
> I said it before but i'll say it again...you are one strong girlie...
> 
> ...


Yes she is strong. 

Greens hahaha Butterfly eating veggies hehehe are you joking?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey...  

I had a cup of *GREEN PEAS* with my pork chops for lunch???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

You are freaking me out with that avatar, B.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You are freaking me out with that avatar, B.


BAWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

your in a crazy mood today honey!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Who me?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

YES YOU!!  

HOW DID YOU DO THAT??? 

That looks cool!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

That's from our secret smiley stash...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 6/13/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: about 10-12 oz BBQ chicken... I'm stuffed
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its...not many
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: ???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

I meant to say butterfly..what is up with that avatar? Is it from some sort of sci-fi picture or something? It's freaky! But I know the boys miss seeing your beautiful face...and they REALLY miss your cleavage avatar!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

I was wondering if you'd notice that avatar...

I stole it from Fade's stash of weird, demented pics... that should explain things 

Thanks for the comps!!!

Does you hubby feel comfortable with letting you post a boobie pic yet????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

I noticed the avatar earlier today, but I specifically commented on it since you mentioned it in my journal.

I think you know that my hubbie will not want me to post in that boobie thread, or use a boobie as my avatar. However, I am looking for a new one...may try to upload tonight. Won't be a picture of me though....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I think you know that my hubbie will not want me to post in that boobie thread, or use a boobie as my avatar.



I just don't understand things like this..  that's all no need to go into details about tit.. I mean it.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I think you know that my hubbie will not want me to post in that boobie thread, or use a boobie as my avatar. However, I am looking for a new one...may try to upload tonight. Won't be a picture of me though....


Darn... I was just hoping he'd have changed his mind by now, oh well


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

Nope, he hasn't changed his mind...he's right here, I'll ask him now.

His answer: 'I'm not going to to demand that you don't do it...but I would prefer that you don't.'

Now, what's up with avatar NOW?


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You are freaking me out with that avatar, B.



Me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey I see everyone's changed their avatar today!  That's a scary one Butterfly!!!  

Miss L, is that hubby in yours? I've seen that face before, I think on the MM board..


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

Butterfly, here is a special TGIF gift for you...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

And here is a gift for me!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

And here is a gift for Fade, and kuso, and Craig, and Twin Peak, and Pitboss.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice gift!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Like the last one


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Got one of Mathison w/out his shirt on????

hehehe

Thanks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Me too!
> Hey I see everyone's changed their avatar today!  That's a scary one Butterfly!!!
> 
> Miss L, is that hubby in yours? I've seen that face before, I think on the MM board..


Just wanted something different... we're going to take some pics this weekend so I guess it'll be a new boobie pic on Monday 

MissL loves this N Sync dude... that's the 2nd time she's put his pic up...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

butterfly, you ask and I shall deliver!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 6/13/02 continued

Workout* (weight times reps)

Pull Downs
90x12
90x12
100x8

Cable Rows
90x12
100x12
100x12

Lat Side Raises
15x12
15x12
15x10

DB Rows
rt & lf
30x10
30x10
30x10


Whew!!!!  We had a pre-workout... uh... workout... and we were both pretty weak and tired.... Oh well


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> MissL loves this N Sync dude... that's the 2nd time she's put his pic up...



His name is Nick Carter and he is in The Backstreet Boys! Not nsync!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> butterfly, you ask and I shall deliver!



*HOT DAMN*

Thank you sooooooooooooo much for that one


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

I'll be all alone tonight 

Fade will be getting Tyler and Cory is still at camp... what's a girl to do  



GO SHOPPING!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

HAHAHAHA YA girl.... go shopping!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2002)

Hmm I was thinking girls night out and hit the strip clubs!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

have fun!!  
soak in a bubble bath with a bottle of red wine?
go dancing?
go shopping?

hmmmm...go shopping and then come home and get in the bubble bath with a bottle of wine!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

GREAT IDEA FITGIRL!!! Then when Fade gets home, you will be all ready for him!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds like a plan ladies... thanks for the ideas!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

*Friday ~ 6/14/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: chicken sandwich, coke (from Wendy's)
Meal/Snack 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: Isopure RTD fruit punch
Meal 5:

I'm so not hungry this afternoon


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

wendys has pretty good chicken don't ya think??? I like it.. taste real!! 

I'm not that hungry either girlie!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> wendys has pretty good chicken don't ya think??? I like it.. taste real!!
> 
> I'm not that hungry either girlie!


Yeah, I don't think the nuggets are but I know the breasts are real.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOVE THE AVATAR!! THANKS!   

Have I told u lately how lucky you are???????????? 

I have never tried the nuggets! The Mandarin chicken salad..without the dressing .. is Awesome there!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Have I told u lately how lucky you are????????????


I totally agree!!!  I love to watch him walk around in nothing butt his bikini underwear


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

lucky gal!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

When do we get to see pics of Matt???

and

Whan are you going to mail me those bikini pics to scan and post for you???  I swear I'll mail them back to you and not to Kuso or PB


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

ha!! Matt is like literally a TOOTHPICK compared to Fade.. 

Can I just mail the pics to you..do I have to go and get copys made...u really will send them back..they are in my photo album of our honeymoon. BUT HEY ... my sis has a scanner..what do I do?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

If you decide to mail them to me I swear I will mail them back!!!

or

If your sister will scan them then you can email them to me, I'll resize them and post them for you like before.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

But Matts in the pictures... oh u will see how TINY he is!! BUT I Don't care..hes still hot as hell!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

COOL! IF I can't I PROMISE I WILL MAIL THEM MONDAY!! Even in the noon mail soo u get them tuesday ..kay..plus I can mail puppy pics too!  THANKS HONEY!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ...BUT I Don't care..hes still hot as hell!!


That's all that matters!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

YOUR RIGHT GIRLIE!!! & the only reason hes sooo thin is because of his Hyperthyroid problem.. he was 25lbs heavier maybe 30 when we started dating! Oh well!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

It's too bad he won't go to the gym with you and lift some weights... that'd put some meat on his bones!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

If Matt does not go to the gym with Princess...at least I'm not the only one here that thier spouse does not like to work out! It makes me sad though, because I wish he would go with me!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Butterfly I KNOW I WISH HE WOULD GO WITH ME!!! Lord that conversation has come up A LOT! HE HATES IT!! But he will play basketball, and stuff like that..outdoorsy!!

Miss Ledix..good to hear I am not the only one! it does make me sad too.. I wish he would go!! Oh well!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!

I thought you left already! Your new avatar makes me think it's fade, LOL!!! Keep us on our toes all the time!  Where is your pretty face?  
Any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Good morning Butterfly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How was your weekend? 

Lots of judging for you to do in the Pec thread! Better get to work!  Somebody's got to do all that hard work!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Lina 

My weekend was good!  I got to see my 3 nieces and 1 yr old nephew on Sat... can't believe he's walking now!  Such a cuite.  Fade took pics so I'll post some when he gets them off his camera.

My avatar is fade... makes me think of things I'd like to do to him after looking at it all day  hehehe


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Butterfly- I think it is so great you are INTO your husband. Just from your posts I can tell you REALLY love him and think he is a total babe- which if I may say so -he is! You are also very pretty - I bet you guys look awesome together! 
How did you change your avatar? I am trying to get mine up but it says its not a valid JPG file. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Oh get this...

Fade was looking at some pics on his computer at work and they were all the thumbnail size... well this Engineer kinda goofy but really nice guy friend of his was looking over his shoulder at the pics... they came to the one of fade lying on the bed (see link below) but it was cropped to just his butt and the guy points to it and says...NICE!!!!

Fade didn't have the heart to tell him that it was his a$$!!!

OMG... we laughed so hard 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=87869


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh get this...
> 
> Fade was looking at some pics on his computer at work and they were all the thumbnail size... well this Engineer kinda goofy but really nice guy friend of his was looking over his shoulder at the pics... they came to the one of fade lying on the bed (see link below) but it was cropped to just his butt and the guy points to it and says...NICE!!!!
> ...



LOL!!!!  Very funny!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

*Monday ~ 6/17/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 3oz tuna sandwich, Doritos
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: 6 slices turkey bacon, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Damn... I have to go do some... uh... work


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn... I have to go do some... uh... work



Ew work....  

Nice kitty you got there


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh get this...
> 
> Fade was looking at some pics on his computer at work and they were all the thumbnail size... well this Engineer kinda goofy but really nice guy friend of his was looking over his shoulder at the pics... they came to the one of fade lying on the bed (see link below) but it was cropped to just his butt and the guy points to it and says...NICE!!!!
> ...



It was this one.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> It was this one.



You do kind of have that female bronze Brazillian beach bottom going for you....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Here's a pic of my brother and his baby boy...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Hiya B! That picture is soo cute! I love how his hair is all messed up!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah... he'd just woke up from his nap!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

cute pix ! 

Oohhh, he's sooo blond, very cute! Your SIL is blonde?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

CUTE PICTURE OF THEM BOTH!! 
Thanks for sharing hon!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, she's blonde... but our youngest brother had blonde hair like the baby's when he was a baby and now it's a dark brown... go figure...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah... he'd just woke up from his nap!!!



Okay so that's your brothers excuse, what about your nephew??

Too cute.. bet he's getting to be a handfull. His first??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes... he is a handful.  He's got my brother's hot temper, too!  It's hard to believe he was born at 26 weeks and weighed 2.6 oz.

He married a wonderful lady that had one daughter so together they have 3 girls and 1 son.  

Mary-9
Morgan-6
Macey-5
Bobby-1


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Another one of Baby Bobby...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

This is my step-son, Tyler... poor boy... he was the only boy at my niece's b-day party with 5 girls!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

His only friend for the day...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> This is my step-son, Tyler... poor boy... he was the only boy at my niece's b-day party with 5 girls!!!!



and he was complaining???????????????????????


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

No, never complained. Just being a bit shy.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

*Monday ~ 6/17/02* _continued_

Rode my bike for 45 minutes last night!!!  I usually only go for 30...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Thats a long time on a bike girlie! GOOD JOB!
How are u today??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thats a long time on a bike girlie! GOOD JOB!
> How are u today??


Kinda tired... I worked until 9pm last night and had to be here for a 9:30am mtg today... not much sleep.

All I have to eat today is tuna   I so do not want to eat it 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

ewww yucko Tuna!! Sorry girlie.. I bet you are sleepy!! Better go home on time tonight!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I will, got my brow wax appt at 5:30 then we'll go to the gym... it's leg night!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you guys live near each other? Where is crystal lake?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Do you guys live near each other? Where is crystal lake?


Oh you mean Clear Lake...

We both live in Houston... she lives on the NorthWest side and I live South in the Clear Lake Area... it's where Johnson Space Center is.  We are about an hour drive from each other.

I don't think she wants to meet me though... she always refuses our invites


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

oh cool!!  AND OUCH!! I have to pluck mine!!  too much pain.. I am a wimp!

Leslie~Did you mean Butterfly and Me? We are about 45 minutes apart. Shes in Clear Lake area (NASA) and I am on the northwest side of Houston


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

SHUT UP BUTTERFLY!!!!!   DORK!! I wanna MEET YOU!!!!  brat!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Neat! Did you meet on the forum? Wish I lived near some of yous- I am all the way east in MD


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh cool!!  AND OUCH!! I have to pluck mine!!  too much pain.. I am a wimp!


It's like getting your ears pierced... it only hurts for a split second!!!

You're so fair being blonde, you probably don't have a lot to tweeze anyway, huh?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree that Princess doesn't really want to meet you and Fade...something very odd going on with that... 

Brow wax, to me, is more painful than a bikini wax! 

Leslie, you should hook up with my sister over in Pikesville!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> SHUT UP BUTTERFLY!!!!!   DORK!! I wanna MEET YOU!!!!  brat!!!!!!


Sure you do  

Next time we have no kids I'll PM you and see if you & Matt want to meet somewhere in town for dinner & drinks...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

My brother just went to Boston... is that close???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

haha Ann!! Ya know my hubby works 24-7~~ I never even get to see him! 
Miss Ledix.. don't egg her on! 

Ya, I don't have to pluck much.. but when I do.. tears come outta my eyes!  

Leslie.. we all met here.. (Butterfly, Miss Ledix, Fitgirl, and me) actually we met at mm.com (musclemag.com) but we all moved here together!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

You forgot my name, P but that's ok


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't worry honey... I still love you!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorry FADE!!!!!! I was really just naming the girls.. cause Pitboss came too.. and who else?? ??? A LOT !! W8... , etc...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 06/18/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal/Snack 2: 1 serving Doritos
Meal 3: Salisbury Steak, rice
Meal 4: 4oz lean beef, hamburger bun, 2% milk
Meal 5: 1/2 Isopure RTD

*Workout*

45 minutes on bike


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Ya Girl, I do think thats too many shakes.. ya need real food in ya honey!!  I heard 1-2 a day is fine!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

I used to live off MetRX when it first came out. I only had I real meal a day.

I was nice and lean then.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

DANG~ I bet you were lean! Ya know, when I came home from college..I lived off of slim fast..LITERALLY! Thats all I drank.. and I was SUPER skinny!!!  But like an unhealthy kinda skinny. My face is fuller now, but I look a lot healthier than then!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I WANT A COKE!!!
I WANT A COKE!!!
I WANT A COKE!!!
I WANT A COKE!!!
I WANT A COKE!!!
I WANT A COKE!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I WANT A COKE!!!
> I WANT A COKE!!!
> I WANT A COKE!!!
> ...



One Coke wouldn't be too bad.. but you are asking for a six pack.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

LoL!! Girl go get u a coke!! GEEEEZUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi girls!!!!

How has everyone been?  I have a lot of reading to do..it was very busy here!!!!

What about a diet coke???? I always go for those if I have a coke craving. Can you tolerate them?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

DIET... ... can't stand DIET

Fade said since the only carbs I've had today was some rice that I could have one... maybe he's just sweetening me up for something later...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

30 more mins...

What time is it where you are Lina???


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

I used to not able to stand diet but now I realy like Diet Coke with Lemon flavor!   Go ahead, have the coke then!

Enjoy!  

Time right now is around 5:40pm! You're 2 hours behind???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I see...

Are you at home then?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I only drank 1/2 the coke so that's about 10 fl oz...


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, Home I Am!  I can never drink the whole thing either, fills me up too quickly! Was it Gooooooooooddddd???????????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh yeah!!!!  Very refreshing


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday ~ 06/18/02*
> 
> Meal 1: Isopure shake
> ...



Why butterfly, since you asked! I do think it is too many...where are the 'whole foods'?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 18, 2002)

Not fair, you guys are at home or almost off...I have an hour and 15 minutes left!!!! =(


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Why butterfly, since you asked! I do think it is too many...where are the 'whole foods'?


I ended up having...

Meal 4: 4oz lean beef, hamburger bun, 2% milk 
Meal 5: 1/2 Isopure RTD 

What do you mean by "whole foods"... that no taste crap you get at a whole foods market???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Butterfly,

I think she means the stuff you can chew on.  Instead of drink.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 6/19/02*

Meal 1: 1 slice toast, 6 slices turkey bacon, 2 glasses 2% milk

I was _very_ good this morning... my co-worker brought in donuts to our staff mtg...oh I was tempted...but I resisted!!!

Meal 2: 2 beef hotdogs, 2% milk


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Wednesday ~ 6/19/02*
> 
> Meal 1: 1 slice toast, 6 slices turkey bacon, 2 glasses 2% milk
> ...



Mmmmmm turkey bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! What type of diet are you doing- maintnance, bulking, cut, ect??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

When I say Whole Foods I mean natural foods, or close to it. As opposed to foods that are made in some factory with a zillion ingredients. And have you been to a Whole Foods store? And if so, are you making fun of it? 

I don't eat whole foods all the time, I do have a shake or a bar...but for the most part it's stuff like cottage cheese, chicken, tuna, veggies, and so on. As opposed to a frozen meal, or fast food...does that make more sense regarding the whole foods comment?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Butterfly- How could you forget your MAN!!??? I guess he "faded" from your thinking temporarily...Oh my that was TOO corny. Must be the new diet ?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Butterfly! What type of diet are you doing- maintnance, bulking, cut, ect??


I guess you could call it a loose fat while maintain and increase muscle diet...

My hubby tells me mostly what I should eat...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> And have you been to a Whole Foods store? And if so, are you making fun of it?


Yes, I've been to those stores... we have several here.  And I suppose I am making fun a little.  That stuff is always so bland.  But I'm with you, I stick with my chicken, tuna, lean beef, etc...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

What stuff at WF is bland? I don't know the difference between teh WF here and there...but the ones here always have excellent, extremely delicous prepared foods. Yes, it is a 'health food store' and there is some nasty stuff there, but OMG there is some yummy stuff there too! Thier freshly baked items in the bakery are kick ass! 

You're into whole foods too? You mean like cheeze-its and doritos and four Isopure shakes a day??? JUST KIDDING BUTTERFLY!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

Whole Foods has some of the best meats, veggies and fruits!!!!! Oh and a great selection of Micro Beers!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Ann.. I brought my pics to work today to mail them to you, and one of my coworkers had brought his scanner to work.. so IT Took all day.. but we got them up.. They are sooo small you can barely see me! Oh well.. go check it out! 
How are u today girlie??!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Ann.. I brought my pics to work today to mail them to you, and one of my coworkers had brought his scanner to work.. so IT Took all day.. but we got them up.. They are sooo small you can barely see me! Oh well.. go check it out!
> How are u today girlie??!



check em out where???????? 


oh and I forgot another great thing about WF.... some damn fine ladies shop there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Pb.. in my journal hon!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Pb.. in my journal hon!



Sweet!!! here I cum....  damn come.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been trying to come up with a program to suit my needs.  I go to the gym on Tues, Thur, and either Sat or Sun.

Got any comments TP???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've been trying to come up with a program to suit my needs.  I go to the gym on Tues, Thur, and either Sat or Sun.
> 
> Got any comments TP???



Who me?  Don't I always have comments?    Thanks for asking, and I'd be delighted to comment.  But I'd rather not give some general program three days a week.  I can go back an see what you have been doing but I'd also like to know what your short term goals are.

It seems you are just looking add some muscle and lift on three times a week.  No problem.  How much time do you have at the gym?

Mechanically, how can I save that excel file back after I have made some inputs.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

BUtterfly, where are ya!? Getting your car washed?...
Good morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Mechanically speaking, you would open the file, then 'save as', give it a different name, save it to a location on your computer, then attach the new file to a post. Make sense? 

Oh..and check your PMs!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok, there is too much chatter  and I can find your workouts but I'll do this from memory of your workouts.

For three days a week, try this three day cycle.

Day 1: Legs (Quads, Hams, Calves, Abs)
Day 2: Chest and Back and Abs (working chest and back is often a good idea -- its the push pull theory, there are opposing muscles)
Day 3: Shoulders and Arms

This routine will reflect a switch in the order you do bodyparts.  Every BODY needs a change of pace once and a while and so does the mind.

Some principles to keep in mind.
- take EVERY "WORKING" set to failure.
- pyramid DOWN in weight (I think you have always gone up before)
- if you keep the volume low but go to failure, once a week is plenty
- every OTHER week work in 1 high intensity set per bodypart (triple drop, negatives, giant sets, etc.)
- First set per bodypart warmup thoroughly (you want a SLIGHT pump)

Here is the routine (taking into account your excel file):
Legs:

Squats (8, 10, 12)
  -- This means that after you warm up use a weight you EXPECT to get 8 reps.  If you can only get 7 so be it.  If you get 6, the weight was a bit to heavy, if you can get 11 get them, just up the weight next time.  Now if you get 8 (or 7 or 9) you'll want to DECREASE the weight a bit so you can get 10, again if you only get 9 you learned something and if you can get 14 get them and bump the weight!  Then you decrease againt and get 12).  This applies to every exercise.

Extensions (10, 12, 15, 20)

Stiff-legged Deadlift (8, 10, 12)

Leg Curls (20)

Standing Calve Raises supersetted with Seated Calf Raises
(10 + 10, 12 + 12, 15 +15)

Your legs should be FRIED!

Abs
Knee Raises (15, 15, 15)
Crunch (20, 20, 20)
Obliques (12, 12, 12)

Chest:
Incline Dumbells (8, 10, 12, 12)
Flat Dumbell Flyes (10, 12, 12)
Decline Hammer Strength (8, 10)

Back: 
Wide grip pulldowns (8, 10, 12)
  * pullups if you can do them are better
Barbell Rows (rather than cable) (8, 10, 12)
  (pull bar to the belly button -- Fade can show you) you can work in T-bars or cables occassionally)
Dumbell Rows (8, 10, 12) -- pull the dumbell almost to your hip, hits the lower lates.

Shoulders
Military Press to the FRONT (8, 10, 12)
Upright Rows (will hit your traps as well) (12, 12)
Laterals (8, 10, 12)
Bent over Laterals (8, 10, 12) (you can superset this w/ laterals to save some time)

Arms (all of the following are supersets)

Barbell Curls then Reverse Pushdowns (8+8, 10+10, 12+12)
  -- reverse grips are using the cambered bar (bent) with your palms facing up -- focuses on the outer tris)

Skull Crunchers then Seated-inclince Dumbell Curls (8+8, 10+10, 12+12) 

Preachers then dips (elbows in tight, narrow grip, body upright)
  (8+8, 10+10, 12+12)


This routine should kick your butt, if done right.  Do it for 8 weeks and then I've got another good one to try.  Also, feel free to change up exercises once and a while, I am sure fade has some good suggestions.  The key is the volume and the intensity.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Since Ann isn't here right now... I'll go ahead and say a big THANK YOU! Twin Peak, that's awesome that you took the time to post that. I may even borrow some ideas from there...is that okay Butterfly?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning Butterfly!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning NT and MrsNT 

I see you only have 2 days until you hit the islands!  I'm very excited for you guys... wish we we're going with you!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks TP!!!  I greatly appreciate your time and input in trying to help me  I always talk things over with Fade...and I know he knows what he's doing...I'm just being stubborn and resistive to settling on a routine.

Some girlfriends of mine are going to start a little "competition" to see who can loose the most lbs in 6 weeks.  $20 to enter.  I want to do this too but I'm like the only one of us that really lifts any kind of weight.  I'll be building muscle, which we all know weighs more than fat... so I know I'll loose.  But I'm still going to do it if only for the motivational factor.  I want to loose 10-15% bf and build more muscle for that tone look.  So how do I do this????

I really only have 3 nights I can go to the gym but I can stay for 2-3 hours if needed (yuk).  Also, we have a recumbent bike and treadmill at home and I love to inline skate.

I was kind of looking to split my Ham & Quads up... I have been doing them and calves together and b/c I always give 110%... it totally kicks my butt for 3-4 days afterwards.

I drink 4-5 liters of water a day and eat as clean as I know how.  One big problem I have is I'm really picky and am limited on the foods I'll eat.

So what???s a girl to do


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

We wish you were coming along as well ... that would ensure we'd have yummy eye candy to look at ... as it sits right now, we can not be sure of that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... I want to loose 10-15% bf and build more muscle for that tone look.  So how do I do this????



dress up in that slinky little number ... I say that like I know which one ... tell Fade if her can catch you, he's all yours and not before.  Now you have to try and keep away from him.  * giggle *


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> dress up in that slinky little number ... I say that like I know which one ... tell Fade if her can catch you, he's all yours and not before.  Now you have to try and keep away from him.  * giggle *


uhmmm... it is a pretty big house... two sets of stairs... that might work!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

B -- Looks like you have some goals in mind which is the key.  You now need to break them down.  What I hear from you is a long term goal (add muscle, lose 10-15% BF).  You need to break that down into pieces.  6 week increments work.  So do 8, 10 or 12.  More than that is too long.

Its a long road so you have to plan accordingly.  Maybe it will help if I give you mine.

When I started lifting hard core again last September, I wanted to spend the fall and winter adding muscle and getting back to my biggest/strongest as I have ever been.  By March I did that.  Then I wanted to be leaner for the summer.  So I went on a 10 week cutting (its almost over!).

Then for the summer months I want to maintain.  I'd like to have the leeway to have some beers on the weekends and enjoy a few bar-b-qs but I don't want to add fat.  I want to stay under 200.  Maybe add 2 pounds of muscle during that time, but staying fit is more important to me.  Starting this semptember I want to bulk up.  But I want to do it cleaner than I ever have before.  So I will go on the same sort of diet I am doing now EXCEPT the AMOUNT of foods and especially protein will be much higher.  By say February I'd like to add 15 pounds.  Get up to about 215.  If I add 10 pounds muscle and 5 pounds fat, I think I can do that.

At that size, I'd probably start thinking about doing another drug free show.  I expect I'd be able to cut down to about 190 at 4-5%BF by June or so.  Previously I competed at 180, so that's be great.  

Anyway you get the idea.  

The program I gave you is a good one for general muscle growth.  The rate of growth will greatly depend on your nutrition, which should be manipulated depending on your short term goals.  Lose a much fat as possible, gain as much muscle as possible, a little of both?

IMO, a lifting rountine should NOT be altered depending on your goals.  There is no such thing as a cutting program or a bulking program.  Only nutrition and cardio effect that.

Well, now I have to get some work done!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

WOW TWIN PEAK!! THOSE 2 long post Were Totally AWESOME!! I'm glad Butterfly asked for your help..as I am going to kinda follow that program too!!   Your sooo BADA$$!!! 

HI BUTTERFLY.. We have missed you!! What have u been up to?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

No prob, P!

Oh and if you want to split up legs switch hams and calves with shoulders.

I just prefer to Hams at the same time b/c I find squats hit my hams pretty hard.  But you can flip these if you like.  Now I am logging off for real!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> IMO, a lifting rountine should NOT be altered depending on your goals.  There is no such thing as a cutting program or a bulking program.  Only nutrition and cardio effect that.



Uhm i might be wrong but I had heard and thought that there is what could be considered a cutting routine. Lift heavy as usually for compound movements and lighter higher reps for isolation movements......


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

cool! You have some great advice!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 6/20/02*

Meal 1: 2 slices toast, OJ
Meal 2: 1 serving Doritos
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: grilled chicken, rice, 2% milk

Split an Isopure RTD before and after my workout.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

HI HONEY!!
GIrl you sure didn't eat much during the day today!! I hope your honey makes you a yummy dinner! Have a good night babe!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Butterfly -- whats with meals 1 and 2?  Wheres the protein?

PB -- let me repeat, there is no such thing is a "cutting" routine.  You can't really shape muscle.  You can't cause it to me more toned, more shredded, more vascular.  The tone, striations, and vascularity all some from your BF levels.  To the extend people at the same level differ its genetic.  You either build muscle or you don't.  No such thing as bulkimg versus toning.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> PB -- let me repeat, there is no such thing is a "cutting" routine.  You can't really shape muscle.  You can't cause it to me more toned, more shredded, more vascular.  The tone, striations, and vascularity all some from your BF levels.  To the extend people at the same level differ its genetic.  You either build muscle or you don't.  No such thing as bulkimg versus toning.



The idea wasn't to shape muscles.. the idea behind that was to provide calorie burning workouts with resistance..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Ah, burning extra calories from lifting!  Interesting concept.  But why?  Its not very efficient.  Why not just do cardio if you are looking to burn calories?  Or simply eat less?

My point really was regarding the phallacy that when cutting do lower weight more reps.  Again, you either build muscle or you don't.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

* Thursday ~ 6/20/02* _continued_

*Workout* (weight times reps)

Squats
135x8
115x10
115x10

Lep Press
280x8
280x10
230x12

Stiff-Legged Dead Lift
65x10
65x12
55x12

Hamstring Curl
80x12
90x10
80x12

Standing Calve Raises
50x12
50x12
50x12
50x12

Fade put some glutamine in my Isopure RTD last night and I feel great today!  Just a little sore!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Nice workout!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Butterfly -- whats with meals 1 and 2?  Wheres the protein?
> 
> PB -- let me repeat, there is no such thing is a "cutting" routine.


Maybe if you lift in a way that gives you little rest and keeps your heart rate up.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HI BUTTERFLY!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice workout!


Thank you!!!  I could barely walk down the stairs!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Butterfly -- whats with meals 1 and 2?  Wheres the protein?


I know  I just simply wasn't hungry...

Guess I was a bit bummed about not making an progress this last month.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Princess


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning honey


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Good morning honey


Good morning my love


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HI! 
How are you???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Butterfly, you can't make progress EVERY week or even every month.  Don't forget its the long haul.  But eating that stuff instead of good, clean whole foods isn't gonna help.  

But at least you know and you'll clean it up right?

BTW, you mentioned the other day that you have so many shakes because you are very fussy food-wise.  Shakes and supps have their place but, again over the long haul, you want to eat mostly clean foods like fish, chicken, and other lean meats, eggs, oatmeal, potatoes, yams, brown rice, and fruits and veggies.  What are you picky about?  What things do you eat?  Maybe I can offer up some suggestions???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

Let's see, I like the following...

eggs
turkey
turkey bacon
chicken
ham/pork chops
tuna (not tunafish)
ground beef
steak... if very lean
fish... only Cod, Flounder, MahiMahi

white rice (not brown)
mashed potatoes (not new)
corn
artichoke
green peas
black-eyed peas
pinto beans
white beans
baked beans
ranch-style beans

red apples
green grapes
raw carrots
pistachio nuts
peanuts
peanut butter
raisins
yogurt

spaghetti, no sauce, only butter & salt

white bread
whole wheat bread
garlic toast

That's about all I eat...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 21, 2002)

*Friday ~ 6/21/02*

Meal 1: 6oz OJ, Isopure shake
Meal 2: chicken fajitas, chips and queso
Meal 3: Isopure shake
Meal 4: whatever's at the party!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

B -- that's enough to keep a good plan.  It may take some thought and prep the night before but can certainly do it!

I didn't see the cheezits and doritos on the list though!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

umm, B ... the party is here tonight.  We start at 6PM and end at around 4:30 when we head to the airport!  he he


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> umm, B ... the party is here tonight.  We start at 6PM and end at around 4:30 when we head to the airport!  he he


Guess we won't hear from NT for a week


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I didn't see the cheezits and doritos on the list though!


OH...WELL... if you want the list of junk food I like it'll take much longer to comprise...



Actually, cheez-its, doritos & pretzels are that bad...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

I haven't had junk food in a while but I am sure on vaca I will cheat!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

You certainly could do worse than low fat cheezits and preztels and baked lays, but doritos?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning Butterfly! Hope ya had fun at that  party on Friday!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Good Morning Butterfly! I know.. gonna Miss NT~ I bet they have a BLAST!!!
How was your weekend??
I JUST HAVE TO SAY THAT I LOVE DORITOS!!!!  On my cheat days.. I have them!! I LOVE THEM! MY faveorite is COOL RANCH!! I can eat the entire bag...UM? I think I came close yesterday too!!  YUMMMMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

P -- I think you need to get out more!  (just kidding!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

LoL... TP~ I know..I think your right!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Leslie & Princess!!!

I'm doing very well today especially now that my son is home from camp!!!

Got lots done Sunday... re-organized closet, did almost all the laundry, cooked dinner, etc...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

How long was he away? How old? I am very revived today since I was at the pool from 12-500 yesterday!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Heya Butterfly!! oh I bet you are very happy that your sons back from camp!! Did he have fun??
Glad your doing great honey!! Have an awesome day!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

*Monday ~ 6/24/02*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 2 slices whole wheat toast
Meal 3: pork chops, green peas
Meal 4: Isopure shake
Meal 5: shells & cheese, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Leslie ~ My son is 14.  There are pics of him further back in my journal... he's so cute, check him out!  He is in Boy Scouts and is working on his Life rank then he's going for his Eagle rank.  That's partly why he volunteered to be on staff at this camp.  I'm so proud of him!

In July the older scouts are going to Colorado to go mountain climbing and white water rafting!!!  Wish I could go on that trip!

I never got to do stuff like that when I was a kid and wanted to so much so I always let him go when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Leslie ~ My son is 14.  There are pics of him further back in my journal... he's so cute, check him out!  He is in Boy Scouts and is working on his Life rank then he's going for his Eagle rank.  That's partly why he volunteered to be on staff at this camp.  I'm so proud of him!
> 
> In July the older scouts are going to Colorado to go mountain climbing and white water rafting!!!  Wish I could go on that trip!
> ...



He is a cutie! I guess he is finished with school to be going away to camp. I think its great you let him go. My parents never sent me to camp or things of that nature either. I think it will have a very positive affect on his personality and motivations in life!

BTW- over the weekend I checked out some pics of your BEAUTIFUL home! GORGEOUS GORGEOUS! Do you do alll the decorating or hire someone?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Butterfly... Thats such a great idea letting Cory do everything that comes his way!! I wish my mom would have let me do Gymnastics when I was little..Thats one thing I want my daughter to do..that is if she wants to! 
YOUR SUCH A GREAT MOM!!!! 

oh good Question Leslie...I was wondering the same thing butterfly!! Do you hire someone?? I am going to need some SERIOUS help when Matt and I buy our new home!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks!  We love our house and plan to stay here til we die!  No, I've done all the decorating myself so far... Fade has a good eye for color and scale so he's been my sounding board.

I do plan on hiring someone to give me ideas for color and window treatments though.  I have a friend that knows a lady that will just come over (for whatever her fee per hour is) and help you come up with a plan that you can do over time.  That way I can paint the rooms myself and shop around to get the best price on window treatments.  But she can do custom stuff too if you've got the $$$ to spend.  I'd rather do it myself 

Our first home looked like a garden... I'll find some of those pics to show you guys later.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Butterfly... Thats such a great idea letting Cory do everything that comes his way!! I wish my mom would have let me do


I try   I really want him to enjoy his childhood... like today he's going jet skiing with a friend and his dad...

Wish I could go


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW You have done a great job decorating your home sweetie!! I am gonna have to get your help when we get a home!
That lady sounds like a good idea to have come to your home too! COOL!

oh lucky Cory..going Jet skiing.. I hope they didn't get rained on..it poured here an hour ago!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh lucky Cory..going Jet skiing.. I hope they didn't get rained on..it poured here an hour ago!


It rained here too... they still went just later.  He sounded so excited about it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

OH I BET HE WAS!!
Thats good they didn't go when It was raining!!
Have a great night honey!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

I love my waverunner!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! 

Have fun with your son, hon!!!  Is this it for the summer or will he be going to another camp during the summer?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Lina!

He's going to Colorado in July to the Rockies for some mountain climbing and some white water rafting... wish I could go 

TP ~ I love wave runners, too.  I learned to jet ski when I was 12 before they made wave runners.  Cory had a blast yesterday!!!  It's the first time he got to drive one b/c the laws here say you have to be 16.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 6/25/02*

Meal 1: 2 slices toast, 2% milk
Meal 2: chicken breast, mashed potatoes w/ cream gravy, roll
Meal 3: pinto beans (saved them from lunch)
Meal 4:


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

They are tons of fun.  I bought mine (seadoo) last year.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

We are looking at them right now to buy!!!  I LOVE THOSE THINGS!!!!

HI BUTTERFLY!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

P, I have the seadoo GTX DI 3 seater, its awesome, I highly recommend it!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

Ssshhh... Fade wants a Seadoo...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey fade the GTX DI rocks.  I blew away a friend with a Yamaha.  The three seater is VERY stable and it easily hits 60!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry, B, us guys have to stick together!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

ohhhhh thank ya TP~~ We were looking at the Yamahas.. but I will tell my hubby about those!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

I drove the yamaha, it got kinda shaky at top speeds


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmm????????????????????????


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

TP, I want this one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah but that isn't a waverunner.  Cool though!  You live near the water?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

Keep dreaming, my love...


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah but that isn't a waverunner.  Cool though!  You live near the water?


Nope, it's one of Seadoo's sport boats.

Yup, right by the water.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Cool!  We live on the water (canal to the atlantic).


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually, we live about 10 minutes from Clear Lake which opens to the Gulf of Mexico.  I can see the water when I leave work.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Lucky you butterfly!! 

how are you today girl??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

This is what I really, really want!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

Don't give him any more crazy ideas PB!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Lucky you butterfly!!
> 
> how are you today girl??


I'm tired but doing good.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

thats good girl.. why are u sooo tired?

Man, that boat or whatever it is called is awesome!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Very nice!  Mine is a bit more MODEST.  I should be able to get this in 2 years:


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

I WANNA COME RIDE ON IT WHEN U GET IT TP!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

For TP...


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I WANNA COME RIDE ON IT WHEN U GET IT TP!!!!



Alright, when I first saw this reply, it looked like the last word was up, not tp, which was really funny!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

oh lordy!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> This is what I really, really want!!!


A couple of 502s and one big gas tank.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> A couple of 502s and one big gas tank.



Yep and that's only the 38 footer... the 43 is even hotter!!!!!!!


oh and I think we all need to take a second and apologize to Butterfly for :

a) ruining her journal
b) ruining her thoughts of retirement!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yep and that's only the 38 footer... the 43 is even hotter!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Well... at least I got the house I want to retire in


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

NO KIDDING!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

No prob P, which bikini will you be wearing?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Well... at least I got the house I want to retire in



Well after you take that second out to buy that 120,000 boat you might still be able to retire in that house....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

HEY PB, that boat is WAY more than 120,000 -- probably double!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

Here ya go honey... you can have this boat...

http://hometown.aol.com/polytarp/skate.htm



Hell, it even tells you how to build the thing


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here ya go honey... you can have this boat...
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/polytarp/skate.htm
> Hell, it even tells you how to build the thing



OMG LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Good job butterflY!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Fade (Jun 27, 2002)

That was mean...after a get you that nice bracelet for your b-day too.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

Na-uh... if you were to get me a $210,000 bracelet then you could complain about no getting that boat!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

yaaaaaaaaaaaa she told you Fade!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Na-uh... if you were to get me a $210,000 bracelet then you could complain about no getting that boat!!!



$210,000 bracelet???? How many does it sleep? How fast will it go? Can you party on it????


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

idiot!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> idiot!


Hot sexy babe!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

HOW DID I KNOW YOU WOULD LOVE THAT!! 
Goofball!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Goofball!!!


beautiful... busty ... and breath taking!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwww sooooo sweet!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

Careful Princess, he's sweet talking you to the dark side!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

I know..I am going to go hide now!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

hey   I'm just conveying how I think about her.. in a very non pornal way.. well I did get sexy and busty in there huh.. so semi non-pornal.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

ya .. you sure were non-pornal..uh huh..whatever PB!!

CUTIEPIE~


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ya .. you sure were non-pornal..uh huh..whatever PB!!
> 
> CUTIEPIE~


Just trying to win you over...


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Butterfly, Princess and PB!

How is everyone today? I see PB is back to his normal self and doing well, what about you girls? Staying cool?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Butterfly, Princess and PB!
> 
> How is everyone today? I see PB is back to his normal self and doing well, what about you girls? Staying cool?



That's "pornal" self  

Hi Lina!!! By the way I love your avatar!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey PB,

 where have you been? I've had that avatar for years!!!

Yeah, that's what I meant too...PB is back to his NORMAL self!!!!!!  What about lil' Carter (? that's your son's name right?) is he chasing the girlies on the playground yet?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey PB,
> 
> where have you been? I've had that avatar for years!!!
> ...



I've seen you avatar but haven't had a chance to comment on it really until now 

and what kind of silly question is that.. he is my son... LOL  He like the older, more mature girls.. 3-8 years old. 





Hope you don't mind Butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

I never mind having pics of cute little kids posted in my journal... or their cute daddies either


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

OMG!!!! He's sooooooooooooo cute! Just wanna pinch those cheeks!!!!!!! I'm sure he gets pinched there often!!!!!

PB, looking goood!!!!   Nice arms!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I never mind having pics of cute little kids posted in my journal... or their cute daddies either



YOu think that guy is cute?? I mean he is so far in the background and his back is almost facing you....


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!!!!!

How have you been? Have you started TPs diet yet or exercises?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OMG!!!! He's sooooooooooooo cute! Just wanna pinch those cheeks!!!!!!! I'm sure he gets pinched there often!!!!!



damn thought maybe someone had posted my a$$ pic...  oh well yeah he has th cutest rosy red cheeks!!!! 

Thanks Lina... and of course Butterfly


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2002)

What a cute pic PB....doesn't look like he likes being upside down though!   Now as for me????   

How are you guys today.   Butterfly, sorry I haven't been here lately babes....work is busy lately.   Are you going to do that program of TPs that I'm on?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi T!!!! Actually he loves it... but I think at that point he so tired


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey T~  been missin ya 

Depending on what happens the next few weeks I'm not sure I'll be doing any routine but the one PreggieSG&DC has been doing.

Been having more cramps and some spotting too... just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey T~  been missin ya
> 
> Depending on what happens the next few weeks I'm not sure I'll be doing any routine but the one PreggieSG&DC has been doing.
> ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh wait is that good news or bad news???? I don't know all these things......  shoot.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

WAH????

ARE YOU SAYING YOU'RE PREGNANT???????????????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, but we aren't jumping for joy YET!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

OH MI GOD OH MI GOD!!! 

HONEY!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!! HAVE YOU GONE to the dr. yet?? MORE DETAILS!! Oh I think I am going to CRY!!!!!!!! Thats sooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah, B, when are you going to the doc? I hope it all works out for you guys!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh please don't get too excited yet... remember what happened last time!?!?!

We found out Monday night... I went in for blood work Tuesday but was cramping so they put me back on the Prometrium... and I'm going in for an ultrasound in the morning b/c I've been spotting but just a little tiny bit.

So when I'm 3 months a long THEN we'll celebrate!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Well, B, if you hadn't said anything we wouldn't have started freaking! Would you like us all to just chill until you give us an update?


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

That IS AWESOME!!!!!!  Yes, I hope things work out too.... Take care of yourself and if you are spotting, I won't do any exercises at all.  Eat well, eat your vits, drink lots of water.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2002)

I've been feeling very tired and very hungry!!!  My mom says that both are good signs!

We are just trying to stay neutral about it right now.  I'm in a good mood... even went shopping and to dinner last night... and we got plans all weekend... and my b-day's tomorrow!!!  Gotta be happy for that!

This may sound strange but I'm ok with possibly miscarrying... I just wish that if I was going to that I'd hurry up and get it over with so we can try again.

Thanks for caring!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Happy Early Birthday Sweetie!!!!!

How young are you? Don't have to tell if you don't wanna!

Don't rush yourself sweetie.... spotting is common.. so give this one a chance...OK?  Don't get discouraged.... things will work out.... Keep up the spirits, hon!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey B, hello all!

(Um, congrats for now you two!)


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Good luck B....Happy birthday, and congrats


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Went to the doc this morning for that ultrasound.  Things look good and I'm about 5 weeks so that's still to early to see an embryo.  I'll go back next Friday to try again.

Also, they said that the pregnancy sac is very close to my cervix and the side thats closest looks like it might be the placenta... those have a lot of blood cells which could be what's causing the spotting.

I'm staying optimistic but realistic as well.  We'll know better after the ultrasound next week.

I have to be happy... IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Thanks for all the good thoughts and well wishes!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Definitely enjoy your day and your weekend!

Fade, any big plans???


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 28, 2002)

Happy Birthday Butterfly!!

Good luck with the baby, my sister is currently 4 months preg, this is the 3rd time in a few years, unfortunately, she can't seem to keep the baby after 5 months, she miscarriages, so it's coming down to the month that she usually miscarriages, and were praying that it does not happen again, it's really sad, but keep your spirits up, I tell my sister that, and you need to as well...Good luck, and congrats!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks RoCk!!!

I'm just praying for an embryo this time!

I did find out that the last egg came from my left ovary and this one came from my right ovary... maybe those are better


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I will pray for you too and the baby.  

Happy Birthday.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh, I just wanted to say that I remember Fade saying you guys couldn't right now, and I guess because you are trying to have a baby. I didn't mean to be callous or insensitive, I guess I didn't read that in your journal.  I guess I stuck my foot in my mouth(keyboard). I am very sorry.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

When did he say this Craig???

I had that D&C on April 25th so we couldn't for a month before that and a couple weeks after.

We had about 2 really nice weeks but now the doc says no again.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

When I was teasing him the day he was saying Good morning to everyones journals, and I said it was your fault he was so happy and Fade said that you couldn't right now. I think it may have been monday this week, or late last week. Well I will pray for you and the baby.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Craig!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 28, 2002)

I said we didn't feel like it.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I said we didn't feel like it.



WE????? Both of you??? Were you both ill?? Food poisening?? 

Hehe


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

I guess sometimes we act as the old married couple...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that, my wife is my best friend and no matter what we are doing I want to do it with her.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I guess sometimes we act as the old married couple...



Eeeewww now you put images of my Grandparents doing it... ick!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Nothing wrong with that, my wife is my best friend and no matter what we are doing I want to do it with her.


Even bathroom breaks????  phew....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi butterfly..I am coming to your rescue here. PB, not all people are nyphomaniacs like you are! Craig, I agree with your philosophy.  Butterfly, you go on doing what you're doing, we are all here to support you!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi butterfly..I am coming to your rescue here. PB, not all people are nyphomaniacs like you are! Craig, I agree with your philosophy.  Butterfly, you go on doing what you're doing, we are all here to support you!



I am not a nyphomaniac. I just happen to like lots and lots of sex.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

What you like to do is your own business, but you seemed to be making fun of Butterfly and Fade because they didn't have sex one morning. That's all I was commenting on. Kay?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What you like to do is your own business, but you seemed to be making fun of Butterfly and Fade because they didn't have sex one morning. That's all I was commenting on. Kay?



No harm meant and I'm sure they know that

and you have  to remember I was married longer than almost anyone on this board...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, from B's response I couldn't tell if she was offended or not. And we all know you were married, and we all know you love sex!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I love it too.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANN!!!! What are you doing for your birthday? All weekend?? Well I hope you have a great one!! Keep up the postive additude sweetie, and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, and my toes, and my hair, and my arms!!  
HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey P~ Let's see...

Tonight we (co-workers and friends) are going to Pinches for happy hour and dinner.

Saturday night we are going with some friends on a Haunted Houston tour.  They swear we'll get to see ghost!!!

We were going to go out on my parent's boat on Sunday but 1) the weather is supposed to be bad and 2) I don't think the doc would approve.  So we'll just sleep late and relax.

I'm so glad it stopped raining.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for sticken up for me MissL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

HEY HONEY! Sounds like you have a lot of fun planned!! Enjoy yourself.. and I agree .. stay off the boat!!
IT stopped raining for u?? NOT US!  
Have a great birthday sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks... guess I better check the weather report again!

Be careful and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

lol.. this damn rain!!  Oh well!!
Thanks girl.. u be careful too!!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Good morning Butterfly! 

How are you feeling today? 

Just wanted to pop in to say hi!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2002)

Me too!!!  Hope you had a great B-day weekend!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Butterfly... how was your  birthday?? I hope you had a lot of fun!!! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2002)

Good Morning Everyone!!!

I had a great b-day weekend!!!  Friday nite was nice... good friends and good food!!!

Fade & I took a bunch of pics Sat nite and got a bunch of pics of orbs... those are supposed to be spirit energy.  I'll post them to out website later.

Sunday I spent the day in bed resting.  Feel pretty good today!  No spotting since Friday!!!  So glad this week is short... Thursday is a Holiday and I'm taking Friday off!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey girl~ I am glad you had a great birthday!!! Yeah!! Thats cool you and Fade took a lot of new pics! Can't wait to see!
And thats really good news theres no spotting!

I wish I had Friday off...lucky you!!
have a good day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh my gosh.....butterfly!!   I am happy for you honey, but I'm also keeping my fingers crossed.   I'll say a prayer for you.

I didn't mean to bail last week on ya.   I've been trying to get caught up here at work before I get slammed again.   I think it's going to come at any moment now!!

Glad there's no spotting.  Take it easy girl and keep me posted.   Be sure to take those pre natal vitamins and drink your OJ.
Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey B -- glad you had a good weekend!  So what's up....I posted a whole bunch of pics and no comments good or bad?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey B -- glad you had a good weekend!  So what's up....I posted a whole bunch of pics and no comments good or bad?


Found them!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

For all you people who don't ever get out of the journals...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8735


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks Butterfly!!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!!

How are you today?  Haven't seen you here yet...

Your trip to the Haunted Places sounds like loads of fun!!! Reminds me of going to the Haunted Mansion in Disney World when I was a kid!!! Was our fav ride!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't usually get to work until 9 or 10... just NOT a morning person.

I loved that Haunted Mansion in Disney World!!!  My step-son's mom's mom took him and his little sister and just got back from there.  He said he did NOT like that haunted house... and it was too scary with all those ghost... esp the one that you see sitting next to you in the mirror!!!

He's so cute!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah! That's the one I LOVED!!! WHEN THE GHOST IS SUDDENLY SITTING NEXT TO YOU!! HILARIOUS!!! LOVE IT! BRINGS BACK SUCH GREAT MEMORIES!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Good morning butterfly.  

I went to look at the orb pics and the only ones I saw were with you and Fade sitting on the couch.  

Just kidding, I saw the pics. Must have been fun being in a haunted house.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Craig!

There are a ton of places in San Antonio that are haunted too.  Go here and scroll down...

http://www.theshadowlands.net/places/texas.htm


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow, there are a lot in San Antonio.  

When I first moved into my house 4 years ago, before I got married I was sitting in my living room watching TV and a soda can that was on the kitchen table got knocked onto the floor. I was the only one in the house. The air conditioning vent is across the room and there is no ceiling fan. Scared me. Haven't had anything else happen in four years, but still wonder about that. My house is about 40 years old.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Wooooooooooo Craig..that crap is scary!!!

I know there are ghosts in my grannies farmhouse... its over 65 years old... and I hear noises all the time!!
And the gates outside, are always making sounds like they are opening..when theres no wind too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey P~

What are you guys doing this weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Well Matt went to Missouri last night.. and won't be home till sunday night.. so its just me! I have a few parties to go too.. and I am just gonna workout/ lay out by the pool.. 

What are you guys doing?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

We're going to my brother's tomorrow (the on in Bridge City) for a BBQ and fireworks.  John & Cory want to go out fishing on my mom's boat one day this weekend but I can't go so I may go baby room shopping or shopping on the strand in Galveston.  We were also thinking about taking the Haunted House tour in Galveston... I still need to find out more about it though.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

It's so dead here... my co-worker and I are going to go out for lunch.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oh cool.. sounds like you will have fun in the next few days! I love the Strand!! have fun!! Baby shopping~~ COOL!!

I have heard that the haunted house tour in Galveston is really really SCARY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

have a good lunch doll!! I WISH it were dead here!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmm Princess alone for the weekend.. and one day that Butterfly will be without the kids and Fade....  Shopping on the Strand?? Sounds like a perfect day for two girls to get together??????


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I'd have to agree....except for the part about me not being there.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I think I'd have to agree....except for the part about me not being there.



Are you or aren't you and Cory going fishing???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Idea PB!! Wheres Butterfly?? she never came back from lunch!?!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

but I would need some $$$$ 

Can I borrow some from you PB???


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2002)

She went home


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2002)

well hello B!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oh okay!! Thanks Fade!! (does she feel okay??)


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> but I would need some $$$$
> 
> Can I borrow some from you PB???




Princess you can anything you want


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww cool!!!!! thanks.. whats your charge card #'s!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> awwwwwwwwww cool!!!!! thanks.. whats your charge card #'s!!!!



Oh but I do need to escort you.. I mean that would only be right. And treat you to a nice dinner, a little wine..  a little.... he he


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Uh?? Let me get back to you, because this was suppose to be a "girl trip"


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Uh?? Let me get back to you, because this was suppose to be a "girl trip"



LOL  

Damn always scaring away. Need to really work on those techniques...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

LMAO!!!

Later pb.. I'm leaving work!! have a great 4th!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO!!!
> 
> Later pb.. I'm leaving work!! have a great 4th!!!



Have a great week/ weekend.. ditto for fade and butterfy


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

THANKS PB~~ you too sweets!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Okay Butterfly..

FITGIRL AND I ARE WORRIED ABOUT U?? WHERE ARE YOU?? ARE U OKAY?? PLEASE REPORT TO EITHER ONE OF US ASAP!! WE LUV U!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey P~

I had ultrasound #2 on Friday... their was growth and the yolk sac is thickening like it's supposed to but no embryo yet.  Dr wants me to keep doing what I've been doing and come back on Thursday for ultrasound #3... she thinks there may be a delay in growth b/c of the prometrium I've been on...

So keep praying for this baby to keep growing!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 9, 2002)

Grow little one grow!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey honey, thanks for the update! What is that stuff your taking? Never heard of it.
Oh I will Pray for the baby to GROW!!!!! Keep me updated! Thanks!!!!!! 

GROW BABY~ GROW BABY~ GROW BABY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Progesterone is the female hormone that basically keeps me pregnant until the placenta can take over at about 12 weeks.  Prometrium is the name of the pill.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

I can always count on you Princess and MissL to be right there rootin for me!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

Whew ... nice to see you back.  You are in our prayers.  I pm'ed Fade.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Ann, I (we) will always be here for you sweetie!! Your a great friend!! 
Thanks for filling me in on what that pill is! I guess thats good Then that your taking it!! Cool! 
Have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm so not hungry today... and I'm really bored at work!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

how are you feeling today?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

A few cramps but overall pretty good 

Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

consider it something done between friends!


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

1000


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 1000


what


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

I made the 1000th post in your journal


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh good grief...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Ann....I'm praying for you too sweetie pie.    

Grow Baby Butterfly, Grow Baby Fade.....oh, baby fade??? Is there any such thing?   Has anyone seen the size of fade?  

Whew.....grow baby butterfly!!!
Much love to you guys!!  I'm sending all of my prayers and good thoughts to you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Ann....I'm praying for you too sweetie pie.
> 
> Grow Baby Butterfly, Grow Baby Fade.....oh, baby fade??? Is there any such thing?   Has anyone seen the size of fade?
> ...



ummm, I wanted to write something as thoughtful as that, but FG beat me to it.  Much the same from us.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks FG and NT...

I'm very tired today and feel all crampy...

I was thinking about going home for lunch and taking a nap.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, I sent Cory off to yet another camping trip... 11 days this time.  It's not as long as the first trip but this one is going to be more dangerous.

The first camp is a set Boy Scout camp which he's been to bunches.  This second one is a High Adventure camp in the Rockies.  They only let the boys 14 and up go because they are going Mountain hiking/climbing/biking and white water rafting.  That's the part that sounds like a lot of fun but I know is going to be dangerous.  

Sometimes I love watching him grow up but sometimes it really sucks!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh.. another trip! Wow Hes having a great summer!!!
I bet you are a tad worried!! I am sure they will have fun and be careful!!! 

Hope you feel better sweetie!! go home and rest! ya need it!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Tried to go home and rest some at lunch but John kept coming in the room and waking me up... and his grandmother had to have the TV up so loud so she could hear it... then the maids came... oh well, maybe I'll get to bed early tonight.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 10, 2002)

B, I can't feel sorry for you at all once you mentioned the maids coming to clean!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, we tried keeping it clean ourselves but decided it was too much trouble and would rather pay someone to come every other week.

We do do own own yard though!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning B  

Hey I usedto have a maid. Every other week, $45.00. It was great!!!  I should do that again since I'm never home and when I am the last thing I want to do is clean!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

OH man B~ When I get a house.. I definatly want a Maid.. and my own cook!! 

How are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, having help cleaning that house is great... my friend owns the cleaning service... they do office buildings and residential... she always sends three people to clean my house and it takes them 2-3 hours... and they still miss this


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

I slept really well last night.  Feel pretty good today.  Don't know how I'll feel after 2:30... I'll either be really happy or really sad


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I slept really well last night.  Feel pretty good today.  Don't know how I'll feel after 2:30... I'll either be really happy or really sad



Ultrasound today???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Ultrasound today???


yep


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Ann no worries okay   you have the hearts, thoughts and prayers of many behind you here...  going be a Little Butterfly running around before you know it.  

Hope she looks like her Mommy... I don't Fade would make a good female!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Butterfly,
Just wanted to say you are in my prayers. I hope all goes well for you. Have a little faith


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!  I'm trying to be optimistic!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh sweetie!!! GOOD LUCK THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!!     I am thinking about u.. its 3:30pm and u should know something by now.. let me (us) know! 
WE LOVE YOU!!!! & Are keeping our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Princess,

I want you to go over and smack Fade, doesn't he know that besides comforting his wife he is supposed to get online and tell us how it went.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm sure you guys will think I'm nuts for being here but I'd rather be here so I can keep my mind occupied with things other than the fact that I miscarried this baby too 

Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

I wish I knew what to say, but I don't. I am truly truly sorry for you guys.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Are you serious. Thats such bs! HONEY I am soooooo SORRY!!!!! I know you and John Have got to be devestated!! Your in my thoughts and my prayers sweetie!
Did the Dr. say why this keeps happening!?!
 I am soooo sorry!!! This hurts a ton I know!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

John and Ann my heart goes out to both of you... I wish there was a simple answer to such a complex issue.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 11, 2002)

Butterfly, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the doctor has some good advice for you guys and your future attempts. Good luck.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh you guys -- I'm so sorry!!   HONEY....I really don't know what to say except you know we are all here for you and will keep you in our prayers.

Do you know anything though?   Such as what is happening?  I'm so sorry to be intrusive.   But we love you guys and we are all happier knowing that you love us enough to share your lives with us.
Much love to you and John
FG


----------



## Fade (Jul 12, 2002)

Ann had the DnC this morning. Everything went well. No problems. She's at home resting.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks Fade for the update. And you are so welcome. We are all here for you and Butterfly, even if it is just in a 'cyber'-way. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks Fade for the update!! SENDING LOTS OF HUGS TO YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Butterfly and fade,

I'm sorry to hear about the sad news.... Take care of yourselves... Will be making a little prayer for the little one as well as for you two... Hugs and kisses....


lina


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey guys, just got back....I am sooo sorry to hear the news.  I hope you are handling it as well as possible.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

I just wanted to extend my sympathy. 

I am sorry to hear of the tragic news. Sometimes bad times brings the family closer together and makes you a much stronger person. Whatever you do, do not give up faith. Take care Butterfly.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

I am SOOOO sorry to hear about your sad news.  I know there's not much any of us can to help ease the pain but please remember you're in our prayers.


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2002)

Ann's staying at home again today. I think this DnC was harder on her than the last one.

I think we're gonna give it a few months then see a fertility specialist.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2002)

Our thoughts are with you and your family! 
take care of yourselves ... 

Stephen


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about the news.  wish there was more we could do.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys are so great!  Thanks for caring!!

Sometimes I wish we all didn't live so far apart!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey sweetie!! You know we are all here for you!! How are you feeling today? Fade said that the DnC was a lot worse this time! Well.. I am hear for you if you need to talk, kay?!!! 

When does Cory get back from his trip?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sometimes I wish we all didn't live so far apart!!!



we wish the same ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Cory doesn't come home until Sunday... I'll have to tell him about all this then, he's going to be so disappointed 

I sure miss him!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sometimes I wish we all didn't live so far apart!!!





> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_we wish the same ...


Thank goodness for the internet!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Guess I could start posting my food again.  Can't lift weights yet or even exercise but I can get my diet back on track!!!

Meal 1:  2% milk, OJ, 2 waffles w/ syrup
Snack:  chocolate chip cookies

Ok... maybe I'll do better tomorrow


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey! I bet you do miss Cory!! 
You need to just relax right now.. I am sure you know that now! 

THOSE COOKIES SOUND GOOD!!! YUM! Can I have some?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

No you can not have any cookies?>!?!?!>!><!#":<

Ann....I sent you a PM doll face


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn!!!
You were not suppose to see that comment fitgirl!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmmm chocolate chips cookies!!!!!  Gimme, gimme!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Nope... I'm still a little emotional and I don't think I could bare to share what's left of them...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

If I can't have any..neither can you PB!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

HOw about Oatmeal Raisin??

Someone in my office has brought Oatmeal Raisin cookies in here for the past three days in a row!!!!

I'm dying too because I want one so badly...but I know I'd better not.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually Oatmeal Raisin are MUCH better for you than Choc. chip.

But don't listen to me!!  I will come up with any thing just to say I can have one..

really though.. they are 
or...get one.. take a BITE.. and throw the rest away fast.. than just keep that bite in your mouth..Savour it.. and you will be satisfied...LOL!!!
thats what I do!
I know.. I am bad!~~ but whats a girl to do?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Not me- If I take ONE bite I am doomed and will have six! If I suck it out and don't touch them, I am fine ( a tear might form, but other than that I am ok)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

FG -- I am watching you even in here!

P -- oatmeal are only better if you make them yourself WITHOUT the sugar!

B -- enjoy them!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> really though.. they are
> or...get one.. take a BITE.. and throw the rest away fast.. than just keep that bite in your mouth..Savour it.. and you will be satisfied...LOL!!!
> thats what I do!





YOU ARE SUCH A LIAR!!!!    

Girllll.....you know you don't take one bite of a cookie and then throw it away!!!
What      
Are
You
Thinking????

And if you do.....I'm tellin' Mrs. Fields!!!@#$%^*&@!$


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

Babe, I know you're watching me.....that's why I only *want* one!!

I haven't opened that container....one.....time.

I'd like to...believe me....I'd like to

But I'm being good.
Lord knows I don't want a spanking from you!!

wait...what am I saying?

Cookies:   Here I come!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay so I had some... 8 small Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies!!!!!  Damn they were soooo gooood!!!!  I let them just sit in my mouth and the chocolate melted on my tongue... feels like silk, so soft, and warm... oh and the taste!!! OMG if your mouth could have an orgasm... that's how I would have to describe the taste. 

Whew... time for tuna


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Pitboss YOU SUCK!!

FG~ yes honey.. I really have done that before.. took a bite and threw them away!!

TP~ I would never buy store bought Choc. chip cookies / or Oatmeal .. I luv making them myself!
and When I do make the oatmeal ones ( like maybe once or twice a year..lol.. they are NOT WITHOUT sugar!! )


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

BUTTERFLY look what you started!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Man step away for a sec and look what happens...

I saw this talk show and the expert said to try smelling the food for about 15 mins and then see if you still want it.  I tried it popcorn once and it worked!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Pitboss YOU SUCK!!



Oh do I????  Lick yes. Suck?? Geuss that depends on what's being offered... 

say maybe a small slice of deep, dark, rich chocalate?? You know the type of chocolate where you can smell it as you unwrap it from the gold foil. It's nearly 3 feet from your nose but you can smell it. So sweet, so irresistable... oh and then slowly you bring your hand to your mouth, your eyes never leaving this dark delight.  As the chocolate enters your mouth you let it softy rest on the tip of your tongue. Just feeling it's silk texture. Your taste buds are already jumping with just the slightest taste. You breath in the flavor as it over whelms your senses. Then your teeth come down and gently cut through it like a dark sweet butter. The little peice rolls along your tongue, melting, soothing. Oh God it's almost unbearable. How can something so bad be so good? You press your tongue up agaisnt the room of your mouth pressing the chocolate all acoss your your taste buds. It's too much you take another bite and this one is better than the last. The soft melted chocolate in your mouth meets with the hard fresh piece....    

Hmm I don't I think chocolate is so over rated.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

The Kodak Theater on Hollywood Blvd has a Nestles store.  Fresh, HOT, White Chocolate Chunk Macadamia Nut cookies!!!!  About a dozen, with steam still coming out of the bag.  You reach in and pull one out and it's so gooey you think it's melting.  And it DOES melt, right there in your mouth.  Pitboss, you mentioned an oral orgasm!!!  What a ride!  

OH, was I not supposed to mention cookies???    Hi Princess.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

That's quite alright Albob... I'm still allowing myself cookies for a few more days


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

Butterfly, you allow yourself cookies as long as they make you feel better.  If I was in town I'd bring you some myself.  (Actually, I was picking on Princess.)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Your mean Albob!!
I allow myself cookies too.. once a week! 

*********IGNORING PITBOSS~********


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> *********IGNORING PITBOSS********



Hmmm what's better chocolate chip cookies, chocolate or ice cream????  
Oooh I don't know.. ice cream on a hot summer day. Oh my that's got to be the best!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Your mean Albob!!
> I allow myself cookies too.. once a week!



You allow yourself cookies once a week and I mearly pointed out a fantastic place to get some fantastic cookies, how is that mean???  


And if you believe that..........................


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

I was only kidding albob!! I know you were too!!


Hope you have a Great wednesday Butterfly..and I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Butterfly.. I just read about what happend..  I'm so sorry.. I've really been thinking about you and hoping that everything would go well.. I even told my bf, and my mom, about you.. This thing seems to be so common it's scary! Lot of stress in society today!

I hope you'll keep on trying and eventually you'll get what you wish for! 

Take care and enjoy those cookies! You really deserve them!
You're in my thoughts,
Jenny


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for thinking of us Jenny!  That means a lot to me!

We'll keep trying... just have to take a break and let my body heal completely... Hopefully I can get rid of this baby fat in the meantime


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

HI butterfly!! How are you today sweetie?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

My head hurts and this medicine is making me very sleepy.  Think I'll sneak home for lunch and grab a nap.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

ohhhh thats a good idea!!  sorry your head hurts hon!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Guess I could start posting my food again.  Can't lift weights yet or even exercise but I can get my diet back on track!!!
> 
> Meal 1:  2% milk, OJ, 2 waffles w/ syrup
> ...


Well, the day ended better than it started!

Meal 2:  Isopure shake
Snack:  1 tbls PB, 2% milk
Meal 3:  steak and baked potatoe, 2% milk
Snack:  2 oreo cookies


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 7/17/02*

NUTRITION ??? 
Meal 1: strawberry poptarts, 2% milk... Don't think I'd call it nutritious but it sure tasted good!
Meal 2: grilled cheese made by fade, 2% milk
Snack: Chips Ahoy cookies!!!
Meal 3: Grilled chicken breast
Meal 4: Grilled chicken breast sandwich, coke, yummy bread & butter
Snack: vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

your doing fine girl! 
Whats for lunch today? better get some good protein in .. since you are kinda lacking it!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Got to catch a 30 min nap at lunch.  Got that ichy feeling to go away but still have the headache


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey honey!! I am glad u got to take a nap at lunchtime  Go take some advil or something for your head!! Hope it goes away soon!
have a great night!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

awww how sweet of that of Fade to make you a grilled cheese sand. ~ Yummy~ They are my fave!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, he's a sweetie deep down  

He always takes care of me when I'm feeling down.


----------



## lina (Jul 17, 2002)

Feel better Butterfly!

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you sweetie! 

Take care,


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm feeling so much better today!!!  Good thing too, I've got to make chocolate cupcakes tonight... their John's favorite!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Butterfly! I'm glad your feeling better!  
Cupcake.. yum, that sounds so... *drooling* good.. Oh well, I think I better stick with my oatmeal until cheatday!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning B!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

OH YUMMY!! Cupcakes sound soooo good right now.. but thats a nono today!! (butterfly..can u make me some sat.. fedex it ..and I can eat them for a cheat snack on sunday???Purty please!! 
just kidding!
They do sound great though.. I hope you to enjoy Fades Birthday!! Aww and Cory comes home sunday .. right? Just a few more days sweetie!! I know you really miss him! Must be quiet in that BIG house of ya'lls!!  ENJOY!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes, it's too quite at home!!!  I miss my Cory soooo much!!!  I'll have to save a cupcake or two for him.

I really would send you a cupcake but it would probably melt


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey girl! I know you miss him.. sorry!! 
Okay, your right, the cupcake will melt probably..damn! SOOO eat one for me tonight!! 
Have a great night!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok I'll eat one for you P... and one for Cory... and one for my friend's new baby... and one for whoever else I can think of...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 7/18/02*

~2 slices toast, 2% milk
~chips ahoy cookies (they're almost gone then I won't buy anymore)
~PB sandwich
~chicken breast, mashed potatoes, green peas, 2% milk
~2 chocolate cupcakes, 2% milk


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

*Friday ~ 7/19/02*

~Borden's chocolate milk, chocolate cupcake, 2% milk
~4oz chicken breast, 1/4 mashed potatoes, 1/2 cup green peas

water, water, water

But tonight we are going to happy hour for fade's b-day and I get to DRINK ALCHOHOL!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Live it up Butterfly! You deserve it


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

woo hoo!!! Ann is partying it up big time!!  Weeeeeee!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> woo hoo!!! Ann is partying it up big time!!  Weeeeeee!!


Almost... still can't have intercourse 

Thank you God for creating other methods of getting satisfied!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

LOL!!! Have fun tonight sweetie!!!! ENJOY!!
Man...did u have a sugar high from all that chocolate this morning!! That sounds like a very YUMMY breakfast!!  (can u tell I am a chocolate freak??~ nahhh)
How did your cupcakes turn out? 

HAVE FUN AT HAPPY HOUR!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

I've been dreaming about those cupcakes for the last hour... can't wait to get home and eat one


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

If I was Fade I would dream about your cupcakes also.  

Did I say that


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

I bet you are girlie!! I am dreaming of my Grannies cookies! YUM!


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Yum Chocolate anything is my fav!  Have on for me then! When is Cory back?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

MY CORY IS HOME!!!!

I'M SO HAPPY!!!  I MISSED HIM SOOOOO MUCH!!!
.............................................
I was waiting in the parking lot with the other parents for the boys to return.  They drove up, parked, I got out of the nice cool van and started walking around looking for him.  He must have been asleep when they got their cause he was one of the last ones to get out of the van... I actually was getting a little worried... thought maybe they forgot him   But finally there he was... he saw me and said MOMMA!!!  I was startled, his voice had grown so deep   my baby was almost a man   That's hard to take.  Now he's finally, at home, safe... content.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey honey!! YEAH CORY IS HOME!!! My gosh.. I bet you were getting worried when you didn't see him! His voice is changing..how cute!!! I know your glad to have him home!!!

Have a great day honey!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning butterfly. Glad Cory is home


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

*Monday ~ 7/22/02*

~strawberry poptarts, 2% milk
~smothered steak, mashed potatoes
~chips ahoy cookies (ok so I bought another bag  )
~1 tbls PB, cheez-its
~2oz lean beef, 2% milk

water, water, water


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

Geesh, what a day!  Moonrock jokes and conversations all over!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

*Tuesday ~ 7/23/02*

~sausage biscuit, 2% milk
~3 slices cheese pizza
~cheez-its
~Isopure RTD

I went at lunch with my friend/co-worker to see our other friend/co-worker and her brand new baby boy at lunch.  I was thinking we'd stop and get something to eat first like Wendy's chicken sandwich but my friend gets the idea to see if our other friend wants us to bring her something... turns out she did but for the daddy and his Father as well.  So that's how I ended up eating pizza for lunch


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey girl!! Thats okay.. don't have to explain to us!! Man was it good.. I haven't had Pizza in forever.. now I read your post.. and I am craving it.. brat!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2002)

I want it too.......I haven't had pizza since...since....well, I guess we had pizza when got into the house and had everyone over on the Fourth of July.

Sounds good though, huh P?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Monday ~ 7/22/02*
> 
> 
> ...




2 oz lean beef..Butterfly you are eatting like a bird!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Heck ya... sounds FAB~U~LUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yum yum yum


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 2 oz lean beef..Butterfly you are eatting like a bird!


Sometimes I am just too picky... the beef wasn't as good a quality as I usually get and I couldn't stop looking at it... it was grossing me out so I gave the rest to fade... he'll eat anything


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Tuesday ~ 7/23/02*
> 
> ~sausage biscuit, 2% milk
> ...



WOW!!!  That was a really bad day!!!  Having to right it down made me see just how bad I ate  

I still can't go to the gym but that doesn't excuse my bad eating since I am feeling better now... MUST do better!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Girl your funny!!
Thats good you looked at what you wrote! That helps me out a lot!!! How have u done today?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Girl your funny!!
> Thats good you looked at what you wrote! That helps me out a lot!!! How have u done today?


uhm...uhmm...

I don't want to say


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

*Wednesday ~ 7/24/02*

~sausage biscuit, 2% milk
~fish sandwich
~chips ahoy cookies
~EAS RTD
~grilled cheese sandwich, 2% milk


Lots of water!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2002)

*Thursday ~ 7/25/02*

~2 slices 100% whole wheat toast
~bologna sandwich
~cheez-its
~Slim fast

water


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

hey sweetie ... how are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

HEY GIRL!! Diet is looking better!! How are you today??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2002)

I feel better and better everyday!

Doc still has released me from her care so I still can't go to the gym   But I figure eating clean is a step in the right direction.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

I think after something as what you went thru, you take as much time as you need to get back to normal.  But the faster you get there, the better ... and if the diet is the only thing you can do or start with, then you're on track.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

I totally agree with NT!!! You are doing great!!  I am glad your feeling better each day!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! I have to agree. You've been through alot so dont make yourself feel like you have to jump right back in with 2 feet! Take your time and you'll go back to your routine when it feels right! 

Take care!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for stopping by Hammerlynn!!!  and for the kind words!!!

I really need them today... I feel like I could cry for hours... guess my hormones are still trying to get back to normal


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

Ohhh, then don't read my last post in that other thread....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh honey!! Sorry your upset today!!! Let it out girl!! Its okay to cry .. you have gone through abunch!! 
Thinking about ya!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ohhh, then don't read my last post in that other thread....


Too late 

Thanks P!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

*Think I'll try it PB style...*

Dear Diary,

Yesterday when I left work I felt on the brink of an emotional melt down.  All I wanted to do was go home snuggle up in my bed and cry.  But I couldn???t.  My mom was over and we were all going out to dinner, which I was glad for in a way??? think I just wanted to be with my mom.  On the way home I told John how I was feeling and asked if he could make sure the kids got their showers and into bed.  He did, sometimes I don???t know what I???d do without him!  One thing that???s been bothering me is my weight.  I worked so hard for 4 months and had lost several inches and was feeling really good about myself when I got pregnant the first time.  Now after two miscarriages in four months I???m just about back to the size I was in the first place.  It feels hopeless sometimes.  

I talked to Cory for a while last night??? I really missed him and he???s growing up so fast I can???t stand it.  He???s so sweet, too.  He tried to comfort me about the weight I put back on.  He said the same things others have said but it was different from him??? his thoughtfulness and kindness really touched me and made me feel a little better.  I made him an ice cream/chocolate shake because his new braces were hurting him and then went to my room for some alone time.  I picked out what I was going to wear to work today then snuggled in my bed to read my new Muscle & Fitness Hers magazine??? picked up some pointers for doing legs and found a recipe I thought I???d try.  Had trouble falling asleep.  Finally did about 1:00 a.m.

Well, it???s a new day and I got off to a slow start.  Heard this song on the way to work this morning??? think it was by Aerosmith, something about running away from the pain??? I almost started bawling.  I think I???ve been so eager to get my life back to normal that I???ve been avoiding dealing with the second miscarriage.  I know some people say it wasn???t really a baby??? but I don???t buy it.  I think their little souls are still up in Heaven and I???ve missed the chance to get to know them.  I really feel a loss. I just barely got the chance to love them and now they are gone.  I suppose it???s like everything else in life??? time heals.

Later???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am going to cry.....

tear


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

Butterfly,

You and my wife could be sisters you sound so much alike. Maybe it is just you are both women, but I don't think so.

I will keep you in my prayers, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with curling up on the bed and crying.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2002)

Okay, now that I've wiped away the tears and blew my nose, I can say what everyone else is saying --

Honey, give it some time.   You're going to be fine.  There is no reason you should allow yourself to even think about your workouts, weight or diets after what you've gone through.  Probably one of the most wonderful things about you is that you are so worried about the love of a baby and how much you can give it.  You are already such a wonderful mother and you're going to be absolutely perfect for a baby.  Don't worry about it.   It's all in the Masters hands and he knows your hearts desires.  

One of the best things about all of us is that we love you and we all support you and we're all here for you.....as long as you bring the Cheez-its.   Just kidding girl,  much love to you and yours.   It will all work out and so will you.
FG


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

okay Butterfly.. **wiping my tears too** just read your dear diary.. 
first that song is sad.. I have heard it too! 

And All I can say is EXACTLY ONE FITGIRL HAS SAID TO YOU!!! Listen to her!! Its okay to cry! We do all love you and are totally here for you!! That was soooo sweet of Cory to say to you too!! Listen to him!! 
LOVE YOU HONEY~ HUGS~
Stacey


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted you to know that my thoughts and prayers are with you. 
I agree with the others...take your time and don't rush. You will get back into the swing when the time is right.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

Dear Diary,

I'm feeling much better today!  

Saturday I got a surprise phone call from my Sunday School teacher's wife.  She just wanted to let me know that she was praying for me/us and hoped I was doing well.  She said somethings that I'd been thinking about the babies...she too knows their little souls are in Heaven... _(I wonder if God tried to send me the same little soul twice and will try again later???  I like to think that's how it is.)_  It's neat to see how God works quietly in our lives.  He knew I needed to hear the things she said and put a heaviness on her heart to call me.

Went to a party that night with a bunch a good friends... sure felt good to unwind, drink a little, dance a little, laugh a lot!!!

Sunday I wanted to go to church so bad but John woke up with a bad headache... I didn't know he had drank so much  so I nursed him instead so we could still take the kids and go out on the boat with my parents.  Since I was pregnant when my parents got the boat, this was my first time out.  Haven't been on a boat since I gave up competitive water skiing in 98.  The kids had a blast too.  We're teaching Cory how to drive the boat... he loves it!  He does really well when given important responsibilities.  I'm very proud of him!

I woke up this morning with my sinuses driving me nuts so I decided to work from home today.  Of course there's that added bonus of getting to be around the kids  

One more thing Diary... there sure are some really nice people on IM.com... they always give me encouragement and hope which never fails to lift my spirits!!

Later...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

I can only hope our daughter grows up to be a fine copy of Cory.  He sounds wonderful!

Like everyone else has said ... you take whatever time you need.  You'll know when it's time for you to go back to the gym and start the diet.  Who knows, maybe it will never come.  Just give it some time!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Ann~ Hey sweets. I really like the way your doing your new diary! I am sooo glad god gave that woman at your church a sign to call you. She sure seemed to help you!! I bet it did feel good to unwind at that party.. laughter always seems to be the best medicine! Thats neat you finally got to ride your parents boat! Sounds like you guys had a good family day yetserday!  Your Cory is growing up fast!! 
Have a good day working from home today!
~ AND Thanks for saying that about all of us at IM.COM.. ya know we love you!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

pppssssttttt, Butterfly, you two are in need of a crazy vacation where you can do whatever you want ... he he


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks NT and P...

How are you guys doing?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pppssssttttt, Butterfly, you two are in need of a crazy vacation where you can do whatever you want ... he he


oh I soooo agree!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

I totally agree too Buttefly!!!
 Somewhere tropical... 

I am doing good thanks for asking! Have a good night sweetie!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

We were thinking of taking that Disney cruise next summer with my brother, his wife, 3 girls and son... maybe our parents, too.  We figure 3 days at Disney World then 4 days on the ship to recover 

Wonder if anyone here has been???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2002)

We were thinking the same ... we'll have to see if there is anymore Disney enthusiam after this Disney trip.

Then, you must plan the adult getaway ... giggle


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

That sounds like a lot of fun!! I have never done it before though! But sounds cool!!

How are ya today girlie?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Butterfly
Hope you are feeling a little better each day 

I checked out your webpages, very nice pics! Kids are adorable, and you have such a pretty face! BTW what is the ghost thing about???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Butterfly
> Hope you are feeling a little better each day


Thanks... I am!!!



> I checked out your webpages, very nice pics! Kids are adorable,


Our kids are cuties, uh ***proud mom smiles ear to ear***



> and you have such a pretty face!


Thanks... wish that could be said for the rest of me   But I'll be back in the gym before you know it 



> BTW what is the ghost thing about???


Try this... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8735&highlight=haunted


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

*shiver* very chilling..It must have been spooky!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

An ADULT vacation   what's that


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> *shiver* very chilling..It must have been spooky!


I think that last stop, the old hospital, was the scariest!!!  It would be the perfect plact to film some horror movie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> An ADULT vacation   what's that



You loose the kids for a week ... he he

Let them visit Grandma while you let loose!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2002)

We do get to have dates often enough but just haven't had the time or $$ for just us two to get away.

We've been thinking about taking a long weekend and driving to the Beaux Rivage Casino in Biloxi for some shows, gambling and


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

That would be fun butterfly!
How are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm in a good mood... I'm leaving at 1:00 today so we can take the kids to Astroworld/Waterworld.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh cool!!! Thats going to be a lot of fun!!!   

put some sunscreen on! 
HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2002)

Since I'm usually the one that watches all the stuff, I'm planning to work on getting that tan back and catching up on my O mag reading.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

oh cool! You don't ride any of the rides girl??
I like the bananna boat shute thing!! But can't do the batman roller coater or that DROP thing.. ya know.. Actually.. I like the kiddie land!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

OHH~~ But ya know.. I have lived in Houston for 23 YEARS And I have NEVER been to Waterworld!! LoL! Have fun there! We would always go to Splashtown! ( my sis works there now)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Good Morning Diary!!!  

We had a blast yesterday at Astroworld/Waterworld!!!  Cory brought 2 friends.  First we went to Waterworld.  They all went swimming while I laid out by the pool soaking up some rays.  Thank goodness I put on enough sunscreen, it was so hot, I didn???t burn though, just got a little color, which is what I wanted.  I did feel nauseated at one point and had to go get out of the sun for a while.  

Next we packed up and headed into Astroworld.  John made Tyler ride the Viper with them while I waited and watched.  I don???t think Tyler really liked it but we are proud of him for being brave.  Tyler wanted to play some of those carnival games to try and win a prize.  Cory won a little frog by tossing a ball into a blue cup.  John won some beads by throwing a ball and breaking a plate.  Tyler thought that was cool.  

We were all starving by now so we went to eat.  Time was running short so we opted to go straight for the Texas Cyclone.  On the way we stopped in a store and then decided to ride the Wagon Wheel, Tyler really liked that one!  It???s always been one of my favorites, too.  We got Tyler to ride the Texas Cyclone twice!  You should have seen his face on that first drop!  We were laughing our butts off!  We all wanted to ride it again so we coaxed Tyler by the promise of dippin dots as a reward.  Two more times for John and the boys while Tyler and I waited??? man my feet hurt.  

On the way out they had one of those hit the thing with a big hammer to try and ring a bell??? they all tried it and won some of those blow-up hammers.  Then they chased each other around, attacking each other with them??? I love hearing them all laugh at having such a good time!!!  My favorite thing was when Cory said on the way home, ???This was a great day, thanks Mom!???

Later???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh cool! You don't ride any of the rides girl??
> I like the bananna boat shute thing!! But can't do the batman roller coater or that DROP thing.. ya know.. Actually.. I like the kiddie land!


Tyler just wanted to SEE Batman but the cave was closed   He's too short to ride it.

I like the Bamboo Shoot, too, and Sky Screamer but didn't ride either this time.

The kids all want to go again soon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

Butterfly!! IT Sounds like you guys had a TON OF FUN!!! That was sooooo sweet of Cory to tell you that it was a great day! What a sweetiepie! I adore you guys sooo much!! Wow Tyler was brave huh!! I am even scared of the Texas Cyclone! 
Glad ya'll had a great time! Take care of your feet.. go get a pedicure..ohhh that would feel great on your aching feet! 

Soo is waterworld pretty cool??? I wanna go now that you are talking about it!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Sounds like you all had a blast!  Guess Cory is home then... enjoy!! Hard to believe you are a mom of a 17 year old... you look like a teenager yourself!! BTW, saw your Hot dang sexy legs in your other post... looking good Butterfly!! and hmmm...gotta find myself some of those shoes too!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Lina ~ Thanks! and I think Fredricks of Hollywood sells those shoes if you don't have a store near you.

Shoes 

Cory is 14 1/2   I don't even want to think about him being 17 yet  

Princess ~ I've never been to Splashtown to I can't compare it to Waterworld but I think Waterworld is a blast and the kids all seem to like it.  Try it and then you can tell me which one is better.

Think I'll have to wait until this blister goes away before I can get that pedicure... but oh what a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

Hedo Hedo Hedo


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

NT ~ pressuring me too, I see 

Do you guys take a vacation for yourselves and then one with your daughter?  We couldn't afford two vacations right now and I'd feel too guilty going some place expensive without them


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

It's been about 2 (us trips) to 1 (family) but that is spread out over 2 years.  Since our daughter is an only child, she's spoiled - 

We have also started to do more skiing in the winter which both my wife and daughter love.  So our getaways for us are well deserved. 

I hear that ... vacations are expensive or at least this Jamaica trip was.  Cancun was a third of the price and they actually have a nude resort, so that may be in our future plans at some point.  OTOH, you have a beautiful house!  We don't have that - yet.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

I suppose it's all in how you want to spend the money you got


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

very very true!  It's about what is important to a person/couple.  Your values may differ from ours and that's not to say that either is right and the other is wrong, just different.  

If there was someway that i didn't have to be cash strapped in home ownership, I'd consider it.


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the shoe link Butterfly!!! Nice site!! Oops I don't want to age your Cory too quickly.... OK, he's almost 15.... LOL, I guess if he was 17 he won't need his mom and dad around going to these amusement parks... does he mind hanging around you two?  I hear stories of teenagers disowning their parents when their friends are around...

NT,  Disneyland eh? LOL, very family friendly trip  I see.... Check your pms...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

Butterfly!! 
Well I know Splashtown is awesome!! (my sis works there- 3rd summer in a row ) But I will definatly try and go to Waterworld and compare!! You should take your kids to splashtown-- its off of I-45... in Spring!  Probably 20min. from waterworld (without houston traffic of course)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Lina ~ Cory doesn't act all weird when his friends are around, thank goodness.  He thinks we are pretty cool actually.  Esp. John cause he jokes around with them all and wrestles with them.  They like trying to take him and John likes proving they can't.  We also like a lot of the same things they like... we have all the cool music, go to parties & concerts, and like the same type of movies.  

We took Cory to his 1st concert a few months ago... Rob Zombie!  Cory thought that was sooo cool... he got to see his first real boobies and smell pot! (of course we had to talk about how he shouldn't do drugs to conteract that exposure)

I told you he was a great kid!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Butterfly!!
> Well I know Splashtown is awesome!! (my sis works there- 3rd summer in a row ) But I will definatly try and go to Waterworld and compare!! You should take your kids to splashtown-- its off of I-45... in Spring!  Probably 20min. from waterworld (without houston traffic of course)


John's son Tyler lives up that way and they pass it everytime.  I've thought about going but I know his step-dad takes him there so we want to take him somewhere they don't go.

Cory is going to Schlitterbaun on 8/17 with his Boy Scout troop and I was thinking about talking John into us taking Tyler and going too.  Don't know how that'll play out though, we'll see.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey girl..oh I know what ya mean now.. I wouldn't want to go there either..if he his stepdad takes him! He probably loves going to new places then!! 
I LOVE SCHLITTERBAUN!! Its soooo cool! That would be cool if you guys got to go also!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Lina ~ Cory doesn't act all weird when his friends are around, thank goodness.  He thinks we are pretty cool actually.  Esp. John cause he jokes around with them all and wrestles with them.  They like trying to take him and John likes proving they can't.  We also like a lot of the same things they like... we have all the cool music, go to parties & concerts, and like the same type of movies.
> 
> We took Cory to his 1st concert a few months ago... Rob Zombie!  Cory thought that was sooo cool... he got to see his first real boobies and smell pot! (of course we had to talk about how he shouldn't do drugs to conteract that exposure)
> ...



Hey which kid wouldn't want to hang with cool parents like you two!!! Boobies and pot huh? Nothing better than to have your parents there to teach you right from wrong! Much better than closing one eye and one ear and pretending it's not there...because it is!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey which kid wouldn't want to hang with cool parents like you two!!! Boobies and pot huh? Nothing better than to have your parents there to teach you right from wrong! Much better than closing one eye and one ear and pretending it's not there...because it is!


Hey that's our philosophy  

Drinking Alchohol is a perfect example...

We say we know he's going to end up at parties where someone will be drinking.  We tell him to be strong and not drink... but not because it's some bad, bad thing... but because it's just flat out illegal and he could get into a world of trouble if he where caught!  

Also, he'll be 21 before he knows it and then he'll have the rest of his life where he can drink all he wants... and so long as he is responsible with it like not driving while intoxicated, then he can't get in trouble (with the law, at least).

We don't hide life from him, we just try to help him understand the easiest way to get through it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

I like that.  Its the way I intend to raise my kids.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks TP!!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

What a good mom you are! Will definitely keep that in mind when I have to deal with those teenage years!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We took Cory to his 1st concert a few months ago... Rob Zombie!  Cory thought that was sooo cool... he got to see his first real boobies and smell pot! (of course we had to talk about how he shouldn't do drugs to conteract that exposure)



This is how we are raising our daughter as well.  My wife took our daughter to see Ricky Martin and my wife had to explain about why he was getting hit with underwear. 

I'm not sure how I'll be able to explain why mommy was cheering for the lady taking her top off though ... * giggle *...

I think you guys have the relationship with your kids everyone should aspire to.  You're parents when you need to be and can still be friends as well.  I hope we keep our relationship to the level it's at now into the teen years as you have with Cory.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

NT/Lina... you guys are both solid people, I know you'll make the right choices when the time comes


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

Dear Diary,

Going to leave work early today... taking the kids to the Museum of Natural Science.  There's a butterfly exhibit, which I love!!! and dinosaurs, rocks, IMAX, and this years special exhibit is on the Titanic!

Think we???ll go for Mexican food tonight??? haven???t had that in awhile.  We???ll probably go walk around the Galleria too, maybe let the kids ice skate.  Just want to get that quality family time in before Tyler goes back to his mom???s and school starts.

Later???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

thanks Butterfly!  So far, so good.  

We've explained many issues ... racism ... disabled jpeople ... drinking ... and she understands all she needs to know at this point.  She is such a smart girl, that we only need to tell her once and from there, she can make up her own mind.


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Butterfly,

Sounds like a great arvo planned!!! Have fun!!! Very nice of you to do that before he goes back 

Nt, how old is your daughter? Ricky Martin, huh? I would have been there right along Mrs NT screaming my head off! Luv him!!! He's a hottie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

Butterfly!! Have fun at the museum and at the Galleria!!! I love walking around the galleria! That sounds like fun taking Cory & Tyler there, and maybe going iceskating!! I swear you guys are the Coolest Parents!
And I totally agree w/ the way your raising them also!! Thats how Matt and I will be too!! 
Have a great day w/ your Beautiful family and a wonderful weekend darling!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2002)

Bye Everyone!  Have a great weekend!!

See you Monday!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Bye Everyone!  Have a great weekend!!
> 
> See you Monday!!!



Okay it's Monday. Now what???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

HEY Butterfly!! How was your weekend??? Did it rain at your place? It poured at mine almost the entire weekend!! 
Hope your doing great!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY Butterfly!! How was your weekend??? Did it rain at your place? It poured at mine almost the entire weekend!!
> Hope your doing great!


It rained a little yesterday evening but that was it.  We've had alot of rain lately though so we didn't miss it.

How was your weekend?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

Dear Diary,

Had a great weekend!  The museum was quite interesting.  Afterwards, we took the kids ice skating??? Tyler loved it.  He was so determined!!!  No matter how many times he fell he got right back up, poor thing was soaked by the time we left.  He liked it so much he begged us to take him on Saturday, too.  So, we did.  This time we went to the rink close to our house.  Since there weren???t but a handful of people there I decided to skate too.  That was fun, hadn???t skated in years.

John pre-ordered The Lord Of The Rings first movie and we got it last week.  We watched it on Saturday, which got me hooked again.  So, I started reading the 2nd book, again.  I read late into the night and most of Sunday.  I???ve only got about 10% left.  Don???t know if I???ll be able to hold off reading the 3rd book like I had planned.  We???ll see... I know I'm just a big nerd at heart 

What a nice, long, relaxing weekend!!!

Later...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!
I know how it is with books. When I start to read one, I never want to put it down, and end up putting offf everything til I am finished! Needless to say that is why I don't read often!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

That's so true Leslie!  I've even got that book downloaded to my PDA!!!

Well it's either that or Boardroom Bingo for those really boring mtgs


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Heya Ann! Sounds like you had a great weekend! Thats good it didn't rain much over there!! I have not skated in a long time either.. I bet you guys had a blast!  
I'm a book nerd too girlie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> butterfly, you ask and I shall deliver!


Damn he's hot... had to pull this one out again


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

Good afternoon Mrs. Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

and a fine afternoon it is Mr. NT


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Oops!  Didn't realize it was so late... It's National Night Out tonight... gotta get home and mingle with the neighbors...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Damn he's hot... had to pull this one out again



Don't you miss him not being there? Thank goodness that Leo is still there. I love, love, love him! He's right up there with Nick Carter on the hotness scale!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

What are you doing on line?  So exactly what are the ratings on the hottness scale sis?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Are you talking to me or MissL???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Actually, I meant MissL b/c she was supposed to be hangin with family plus I had thought you went home...but you too since you are still here, isn't it national hang out night or something?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

I am at home... fade's taking a nap and Cory's into something on his computer and neither seemed real interested in going outside so I thought I'd get back online.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

fair enough

nap?  whats that?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

I got home a while ago actually. And what do you mean, what are the ratings? I guess it's 1-10...and Leo being a 9.999999999. I will resever the 10 rating for the hubby. 

B, it's too hot to be outside! Are you rooting for Kelley the Texan on American Idol?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Hubby above Leo, huh?  Loyal wife.  I won't ask where I rate.

Have a good time with the family?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

B, are you rooting for Kelley? Are you watching AI?

TP, how in the world would I know where to rate you? I've never seen a pic of the face of TP! And of course I'm loyal!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Always comes back to that now doesn't it.  Besides I said I WONT ask!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

OMG was Kelly not THE epidemy of the American Idol????

I think I'll call and vote for her as many times as they'll let me... good thing we got 2 phone lines.

I was kind of disappointed in Justin though... I think he's hot!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Always comes back to that now doesn't it.  Besides I said I WONT ask!


Based solely on the bod, I'd have to give you a 7 maybe 8... can't tell for sure until I see your face


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Fair enough, what keeps me from moving up (other than the chest hair!) ???

(This is neither a vanity question nor beg for props, just an attempt at honest feedback).


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Let me go look at your pics again...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey MissL...

I feel so bad for Nikki... she's soooo pretty and has a great voice but I'm afraid either her or Justin will be booted off.

What do you think?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

Nikki and Jay Jay (or whatever his name is) don't have voices as strong as Kelley, Kristina, or Tamira. I didn't see Justin's performance so I can't give an opinion on it. And just because they get voted off of the show does not mean they are not going to be successful. I have a feeling we'll be seeing that bod of Ryan Starr's somewhere! 

Good night ya'll!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

I so agree about Ryan... I think she just didn't have a good song last time.

I think RJ will end up in one of those boy bands.  Don't think he's got what it takes to be solo.

I hope they come out with the "series" on DVD... I'd so buy it!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fair enough, what keeps me from moving up (other than the chest hair!) ???
> 
> (This is neither a vanity question nor beg for props, just an attempt at honest feedback).


OK, here's my honest opinion...

I'd work on your quads and gettin those abs to show.  Everything else looks cut!

If it's any consolation... I tell fade the same thing about his abs... I know he has them, I can feel them (hehehe), but I can't really see them right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

hey, you were watching..and following that show? It was on in the back ground. I thought it was a new version of Star Search.

I happened to turn around and catch a bit of the guy's performances, they weren't very inspiring. They might have had good voices, but didn't show them off....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Hooray... you found your way over to my journal!!!

I agree with you about the guys... I think the guy in the white suit, RJ, is going home!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2002)

hey!
Just wanna be the first person (on-line) to greet you with a GOOOD MORNING!
May your day be a great one!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn ... Burner is quick ... good morning sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Actually, he was just getting off a 9 hour shift   Odd to think that while we were all snuggly in our warm beds with that warm body next to us Burner was sittin in a hard cold chair all night with his buddies teasing him with their pizza!!!

Poor Burner!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn this way!" 

he he ... I think you are _bad_ ... Fade knows it and the rest of us only dream about it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

uhm... no comment


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

no need to comment ... best we leave it to our imaginations


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

But wait... you dream about it?  I'd like to have a peek into that dream... Mrs. NT, me and no telling who else doing... what?  Due tell NT!!!  What would we be doing???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

I dream about sitting around a fireplace enjoying some fine wine discussing how great it is to have great friends.   - that's the family rated version.  The XXX rated version is slightly more entertaining ...  ...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> But wait... you dream about it?  I'd like to have a peek into that dream... Mrs. NT, me and no telling who else doing... what?  Due tell NT!!!  What would we be doing???



remember that last porn you rented, or heard about  that had a girl on girl on girl on girl scene ... BINGO! 

Sorry Fade, but she asked ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't be sorry... I know he dreams the same thing


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Can I watch too?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

OK ... I'm not sorry then!  ... back to dreaming! 

it's only a dream because you're in it though ... giggle


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Well now see that's fade's dream, mine involves me as the only female, fade, and a few other hunky guys... I could picture some of the guys from IM playing supporting roles, too... (TP, Screamin, PB, NT, etc)


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

funny, Mrs. NT has the same dream  ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes, I've noticed she is a woman after my own heart


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I could picture some of the guys from IM playing supporting roles, too... (TP, NT, PB, Screamin, etc)



Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes, I've noticed she is a woman after my own heart



more than you know, more than you know ...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

B, could you believe Christina getting voted out tonight? That just goes to show the power of the teeny bopper vote. That's the only way that RJ got more votes than her!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sweet!!!!!!!!!



PB, just remember, I get first dibs!  (notice the order....)


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning Butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> B, could you believe Christina getting voted out tonight? That just goes to show the power of the teeny bopper vote. That's the only way that RJ got more votes than her!


That and the fact that Simon announced to the world that she's engaged.  I think that caused her to loose a bunch of her male followers!

I wonder if Simon is really such an ass in real life or if it's just for the show???

I'm just glad Kelly is still in the running!  I can so see her on Broadway!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

how are ya today?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Too damn busy... too many mtgs...


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

Somebody call me?  I could've sworn I heard my name metioned?  In that context, Butterfly, you can talk behind my back anytime.  Hell with the dream, let's get busy!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Since you've passed round one you can submit the bare bod pics for further consideration


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

No one wants to see those.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Well, perhaps no male IM members do.  But I KNOW there are plenty of ladies here that would have to take a moment to... uh... em... yeah that... after seeing them


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

I always wondered - If a guy were to take pics, would ladies like them hard or soft?  As a male, it's difficult to be proud when you are not at attention - but then again, it would look awful funny standing there with a camera w/ wood!!  

Maybe semi-salute??  Help Ladies.  

Maybe this is why you girls never get a frontal in the movies


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

LOL...

I'd think ladies would want to see the long, hard of it... so they know what they'd be getting.

Why don't you try lying down on the bed, grab your... um... very attentive (that means erect) friend, and taking a pic.


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

I would, but it would make my hands look tiny.  I pride myself in how big my hands are (see pics).  Any other ideas?


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scream'n *_
> I would, but it would make my hands look tiny.


Well that's the idea, isn't it?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm starving... think I'll go get something really bad to eat and go home.

_(I'm starting my new diet Sat, TP.  So I'm getting it all out of my system now!)_


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 8, 2002)

Goodnight Ann.  I'm headed home too (actually the Gym, then home!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Thats fine start saturday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

But I would like to know what it was youd be doing after you saw those pics....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Boy did I miss out on a great topic today!! DAMN! okay my opinion?! Well thats a hard decision..but definalty not SOFT!! I think Hard would look V E R Y S E X Y!!    yum yum yum yum!!! yum

ANN~ Have a wonderful weekend sweetheart!  (I am off on Friday)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

P REALLY IS such a horndog!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

morning Butterfly!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> LOL...
> 
> I'd think ladies would want to see the long, hard of it... so they know what they'd be getting.
> ...



You mean like this??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> You mean like this??


uhm... YUK!  Not my type


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

I love this pic...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

" Damn ... Burner is quick "
****hey, um NT ol friend---
shhh! Ixnay on the quick comments!
Man if the ladies knew that fact about me....my sex life would drop another couple notches!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> uhm... YUK!  Not my type



What?? Oh damn wrong picture 

What you think I would honestly post that here????


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

Since I'm on a new diet and workout I think I'll start a new journal!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Since I'm on a new diet and workout I think I'll start a new journal!



Well you do know that when you start a new journal new pictures must be taken and posted. It's a rule I read here somewhere and you have to follow the rules....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry PB... you'll just have to wait for the afters like everyone else


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sorry PB... you'll just have to wait for the afters like everyone else



Boohoo


----------

